# Dog with Lymphoma, undergoing chemo, help?!



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, im new to this forum thing so i apologise now if this is all over the place, anyway im the proud owner of Redd a black lab who will be 7 in october and lives with myself,girlfriend and 2 young children (1 and 3), the last time he visited the vet (before last week) was as a puppy for his jabs, since then weve never had any health issues with him, i appreciate we should have kept up to date with jabs etc but poor financial situation and the fact he is nuts in public meant we didnt have them done.

Last week i noticed his throat was swollen, and for once he wasnt trying to pull my arm off whilst walking him, we decided a visit to the vet was needed. We visited the vet numerous times in past week for tests etc and unfortunately they have told us its lymphoma, we are all devistated.

We were warned on the 1st visit it was likely lymphoma so have been deciding what we will do since. We have limited funds left from the pet insurance but after lots and lots of thinking weve decided to go through with the lower cost and intensity course of chemo we were offered and see how he goes, on the thinking that eventually when the bad days outnumber the good we will have to let him go.

I would really appreciate any tips of what to expect from people who may have been through this and also have a question,

We have two young children, the vet told us that we would have to keep them away from his faeces urine etc which is something we would obviously do anyway, my main worries are after bringing him home we read our info pack and it says his saliva can be harmful! Redd is a big lab (6-7 stone) and a massive drooler at the best of times let alone with a swollen throat, his dribble gets everywhere and although we will do our best to keep kids toys etc away from him and try to keep them apart if possible his drool is gonna get around on the floor/carpet, also hes toilet trained but after treatment his bowels are quite loose and he has to come through living room to get in from garden so if sitting on carpet may get traces of his toilet on floor. Is there a big risk to my kids? or am i just being paranoid, ive had an awful week making decisions i didnt want to have to make, i dont want to be in situation where ive got to choose between my dog and my kids.

thanks, any help would be appreciated


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been following this dogs story on another forum if its any help ...

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, thanks, that was helpful, still concerned about the kids and his slobber though!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How awful for you.
I've no advice but wish you all the best


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you much appreciated, it's difficult, little over a week ago we had a healthy larger than life dog that I took for granted and expected him to be part of our family long into his teens, it's happened so fast it's hard to accept. If he was older I think I would let him go but still think he's got alot left to give


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry, it must be a very difficult time for you all.

I really don't have any experience of this or can offer any advise but just wanted to say that I hope things improve & he gets over this.

I'm sure other members would have been through something similar & can offer you some advice


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've done a search of the forum. Not sure if you have, but came across this thread.
I don't know if you want to read it, it's by someone in the same situation as you are now.
I hope it doesn't upset you if you do decide to look through it 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...beautiful-5-year-old-golden-has-lymphoma.html


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Hi I lost my OES,Mitch, to lymphoma a couple of years ago. I can't remember having any great problems with drool .I know i did wipe his mouth over more often than I used to after having a drink etc etc.Mitch never had a problem with his bowels .I know I didn't let him pee in the back garden unless we really had no option and when he did I kept him to one spot and I have now dug that area up.I'm lucky though as I just live over the road from the beach and I could just pop him over there to make sure his bladder was getting emptied of the chemo drugs.

I found this site on yahoo groups a great help :-

PetswithCancer : For people who have pets with cancer

I wish you all the best with Redd .


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> I just live over the road from the beach and I could just pop him over there to make sure his bladder was getting emptied of the chemo drugs.


Isn't that moving the problem to the beach or is it 'safer' cos its not all concentrated in one area as might be in a garden?


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Isn't that moving the problem to the beach or is it 'safer' cos its not all concentrated in one area as might be in a garden?


In my opinion it's safer as it's not concentrated in one area plus it's washed by the sea twice a day .The vet said if it would be ok if he peed in the garden as long as you dilute the pee with lots of water .


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> I've done a search of the forum. Not sure if you have, but came across this thread.
> I don't know if you want to read it, it's by someone in the same situation as you are now.
> I hope it doesn't upset you if you do decide to look through it
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...beautiful-5-year-old-golden-has-lymphoma.html


Thanks have had quick read through this, has been helpful


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

julianne said:


> Hi I lost my OES,Mitch, to lymphoma a couple of years ago. I can't remember having any great problems with drool .I know i did wipe his mouth over more often than I used to after having a drink etc etc.Mitch never had a problem with his bowels .I know I didn't let him pee in the back garden unless we really had no option and when he did I kept him to one spot and I have now dug that area up.I'm lucky though as I just live over the road from the beach and I could just pop him over there to make sure his bladder was getting emptied of the chemo drugs.
> 
> I found this site on yahoo groups a great help :-
> 
> ...


Thanks for your message and sorry for your loss, got quite a bit of info to scan through so will try site at some point


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the help, in regards to the slobber my vet is looking into it as im worried, but ive found a site of specialist in canada that says other pets and kids are considered safe around treated dog as long as mess dealt with carefully, only expectant mothers and people with health conditions should speak to vet. My vet suggested drool catchers and gloves on kids but its not practical ( 1.5yr old and 3.5yr old) as this is no short term treatment. I guess its a case of keeping kids and redd apart if poss and being sensible, my main worry was that there is going to be traces of his drool on carpet etc, there going to come in contact its inevitable but from what I here I believe the risks are very minimal. (we've moved cuddly toys and stuff upstairs into their bedroom to prevent redd chewing them and then the kids chewing them!) I may sound a bit over the top but Redds way of showing affection is chewing, licking and emptying the contents of his mouth all over your clothes face and arms!

Was working today and apparently Redd was lazing about but he was bouncing around on his back legs like a kangaroo when I got in wanting a walk which was good to see, not to keen on his food tonight although he's had his 8 pills wrapped in ham. He doesn't seem in any pain or discomfort from the treatment, his necks gone right down, the main downsides of treatment so far seem to be he's spending most days sleeping and he pees ALOT! its not perfect but he's still here and doesn't seem to be suffering, so far so good:smile5:


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

I'm glad Redd is doing ok  When Mitch started his chemo he seemed to go back to puppy stage in his nature .The chemo gave us an extra 4 months and I was glad of them 4 months and I would go the chemo route again if I ever have to make that choice.

If you get on that site there is people on there that have ideas for nice smelly food to tempt Redd to eat when he doesn't feel like it.

Mitch peed for Britain  Just make sure he has plenty of chances to pee as some of the drugs cause cystitis and he needs them out of his bladder rather than being kept in.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers, he seems even better today, his neck has gone down, he's eaten (mixed his dried food with chappie and threw few bits of ham in to get him interested) then he was eyeing up the kids leftover hotdogs so i let him polish them off too! I think his course is 4 weeks long with chemo every weds, then 4 further weeks with reduced doses. I think the decision is to complete the course and if he's a lot better we will nurse him to the end with less severe treatments to keep him comfortable, I would prefer this, it would be fairer on every body I feel 8 weeks of chemo and seeing if it gives him a good chance is one thing, I don't want to put him through months and months of it though, I would prefer his last days to be with his family, being able to lick the kids and not have to worry about him spending too much time with them, I think that's what he would want if he could tell me.

Last sunday (2 days after 1st vet visit and still awaiting test results) we took him with kids to local country park, and my mate with his staffie (in season) he tried to stretch my arm for a good 2hrs no doubt part due to trying his luck with the staffie! but we also let him swim in the lake for a good 20mins (His favourite hobby) I was setting myself up to hear lymphoma but he was the Redd we know last sunday and had a glimmer of hope the vets were wrong, he slept on our bed that night but the following day his face swelled up even worse, i had to return him to the vet before the test results came back for monitoring and to start "SOS" chemo as soon as they recieved them, its happened so quickly.

I managed to find this which is a little re-assuring

Is it safe for me to be around my pet during the time he/she is receiving chemotherapy? 
Generally speaking, the risk of a person becoming exposed to significant amounts of chemotherapy as a result of handling their pet is very low. We do not recommend changing your or your pet's lifestyle as part of chemotherapy treatments (for example, do not ban your pet from sleeping with you if this is part of their normal routine). Some of the chemotherapy drugs (cyclophosphamide, carboplatin, and some others) that your pet may receive may be found in their urine or feces for 1 to 2 days after administration. Please see specific handouts for each drug to learn about the differences between medications. In general, for cats, change the entire litter box once daily for the first 2 days after chemotherapy administration, and be diligent about scooping waste throughout the entire time your cat receives chemotherapy (place waste in an outdoor receptacle). For dogs, try to bring them to a low-traffic area (for example, the back corner of the yard) for eliminations. If your pet has an accident in the house, wear gloves when cleaning it up. Wipe up the waste then clean the area with a mild soap and water solution followed by a water rinse. Place these materials in a plastic bag and deliver it to an outside trash receptacle.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Is it safe for me to be around my pet during the time he/she is receiving chemotherapy?
> Generally speaking, the risk of a person becoming exposed to significant amounts of chemotherapy as a result of handling their pet is very low. We do not recommend changing your or your pet's lifestyle as part of chemotherapy treatments (for example, do not ban your pet from sleeping with you if this is part of their normal routine). Some of the chemotherapy drugs (cyclophosphamide, carboplatin, and some others) that your pet may receive may be found in their urine or feces for 1 to 2 days after administration. Please see specific handouts for each drug to learn about the differences between medications. In general, for cats, change the entire litter box once daily for the first 2 days after chemotherapy administration, and be diligent about scooping waste throughout the entire time your cat receives chemotherapy (place waste in an outdoor receptacle). For dogs, try to bring them to a low-traffic area (for example, the back corner of the yard) for eliminations. If your pet has an accident in the house, wear gloves when cleaning it up. Wipe up the waste then clean the area with a mild soap and water solution followed by a water rinse. Place these materials in a plastic bag and deliver it to an outside trash receptacle.


That's exactly what my vet told me .Like i said in a previous post Mitch peed in the same spot in the garden and i watered it in as best as i could and when he had gone I took the top 12" inches of soil off and took it to the tip .I have other dogs ,no kids, and I didn't want them picking anything up from the chemo drugs.

What you are planning on doing with Redd is what I did with Mitch .He was very comfortable until the last 5 days .Even then it was just that he didn't want to walk much and he went off his food I tried all the tricks to get him to eat but with no luck.

I know what you mean about the lymphoma coming on so quick .Mitches glands,throughout his body, ballooned in 3 days.

Give your lad a cuddle from me


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

julianne said:


> That's exactly what my vet told me .Like i said in a previous post Mitch peed in the same spot in the garden and i watered it in as best as i could and when he had gone I took the top 12" inches of soil off and took it to the tip .I have other dogs ,no kids, and I didn't want them picking anything up from the chemo drugs.
> 
> What you are planning on doing with Redd is what I did with Mitch .He was very comfortable until the last 5 days .Even then it was just that he didn't want to walk much and he went off his food I tried all the tricks to get him to eat but with no luck.
> 
> ...


. I will do!, it's very sudden, the 1st visit was Friday he stayed overnight for tests and had steroids jab, sat he came home looking a bit better, the Sunday was when he had the big walk he was like normal, next day he looked a different breed of dog and rushed him back to vets. It's good to hear yours didn't suffer, thats what we want, that and just a little more time would be good. He just went for a pee in garden, I went in changed batteries in torch and filled 2 4 pint milk bottles with water to rinse it, went out he was still goin! He must be a bladder on legs


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

It's good he is peeing alot .It means the chemo stuff is coming out and not staying in his bladder too long overnight.At the end Mitch got cystitis and started having a few accidents in the house .I got some puppy pads, when he got bad,and he used them if he was upstairs and couldn't make it down in time.

How's he doing today ?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

He seems alot better today:smile5:

Hes had 3 walks today, and he's bouncing around! been barking, bugging us, eating well also! Hes looking a bit slimmer though, noticed his collar is looser than normal, will have to get him weighed next vet visit?!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tiley said:


> He seems alot better today:smile5:
> 
> Hes had 3 walks today, and he's bouncing around! been barking, bugging us, eating well also! Hes looking a bit slimmer though, noticed his collar is looser than normal, will have to get him weighed next vet visit?!


That's good, at least the joy is back in your lives for a while


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

cheers, so far so good!


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

That's good news.I'm glad he is having a good day  Mitch went back to his puppyhood .I couldn't stop him sometimes as he had so much energy .

Weight does go up and down.If you give him extra treats try and make it protein based ,like chicken etc etc, as protein is better than carbs for him


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

cheers again, I will do its good to see him looking better, gonna try make the most of it!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's it going?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Not bad really cheers, hes been really well last few days, left him with vet all day yesterday for his 2nd lot of chemo, went to collect him to find it had not been done as white blood cells too low, going back next week?! 

When i collected him noticed him coughing or choking every now and then, decided to take him to vet tonight and he thinks its Kennel cough but due to him having chemo has put him on antibiotics. Redds fine apart from that, got to take 12 tablets a day now though with the antibiotics, running out of ham to put in my sandwiches!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Won't he eat chicken and leave the ham for you?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

He will pretty much eat anything apart from tablets, at least with ham i wrap them up and he swallows the lot doesn't touch the sides! Vet said to give him spoonful of benylin for his cough..........he doesn't like benylin either!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sods law he picked up KC at this time 
Hope it doesn't get too bad


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

My fault, hasnt had his jabs, was going to have them whilst he was in but read you can't give vaccinations when being treated with chemo. Like I said he's not been to vet since a pup, last couple of weeks been nearly living there. Vet didnt seen too concerned said tablets were to be on the safe side and he's full of life at the moment


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Had his second lot of chemo on tuesday, i left him all day. I was nervous when i was waiting for him dreading seeing him looking ill like his last session but when the nurse went to collect him he pulled so hard she let go of the lead and he was bouncing around like he normally would. He seems much better and it helps with the decision i made to put him through the chemo, you wouldn't notice any difference this week really happy, still loads of pee breaks though! started setting alarm in the night to let him out!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased to hear that he's enjoying himself and that he can still put a smile on your face.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Had his second lot of chemo on tuesday, i left him all day. I was nervous when i was waiting for him dreading seeing him looking ill like his last session but when the nurse went to collect him he pulled so hard she let go of the lead and he was bouncing around like he normally would. He seems much better and it helps with the decision i made to put him through the chemo, you wouldn't notice any difference this week really happy, still loads of pee breaks though! started setting alarm in the night to let him out!


Glad to hear he is doing well
I lost my old boy Red to lymphoma.
We went down a similar chemo route to you it sounds like gave us an extra 11 months with him.
We also had to do shifts in the night to let him out for a wee. 
I really hope this has the best outcome for you


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Glad to hear he is doing well
> I lost my old boy Red to lymphoma.
> We went down a similar chemo route to you it sounds like gave us an extra 11 months with him.
> We also had to do shifts in the night to let him out for a wee.
> I really hope this has the best outcome for you


Sorry for your loss, and thanks. whilst waiting to collect him from his chemo a lady brought in her old black lab for a skin condition, her dog kept coming upto me and we were talking, she said her dog was diagnosed with lymphoma and finished 6 months of chemo in feb (I assume this was the 5grand chemo) and a year on was in remission. It was good to see, apart from the skin complaint her dog seemed happy. I asked the vet if the course we had chosen was giving him a fair chance and was told they still have good results with his protocol. I'm happy, looking at him now you wouldn't know he is ill. He got a good 2hr walk round a lake with kids at weekend so he's going strong!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Picked him up from chemo yesterday, been really happy with him upto now, the vet was really pleased and said his lymph glands were hardly noticeable! Hes been really well, just like a puppy but still drinking and weeing loads and lost a little wieght, he almost pulled my arm off chasing a cat on tuesday. From now on it's chemo every 3 weeks but they've changed the treatment slightly?! They've given medicine to prevent gas and said to look out for vomiting?. Woke up this morning and he'd peed all over downstairs hallway and was lying in it, he could have came upstairs but didn't? Also today he's been lethargic, gave him a bath tonite and he's not eaten, 10 mins ago he was sick outside, we've put blankets on him and he hasent ripped them off- it's unlike him. Phoning vet tomorrow, has anybody experienced anything like this, getting bit worried about him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do hope it's just a reaction to the meds


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no but hope he's ok & its just the new medication x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I'm hoping, his necks not swollen or anything but he's not right, would rather give whatever treatment they are giving him now a miss (if that's what's causing it) because it's not fair on him. The original chemo seemed to have fought the cancer to give us more time without making him Ill which is exactly what we wanted, this stuff is no good


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree. When time is limited you do really need to concentrate on quality 
You are being very brave I feel


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with JC it must be so hard for you all  hopefully he can go back on the original treatment & get back to them pesky cats  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers, he's just been sick again


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Cheers, he's just been sick again


 Did the vet say this may happen?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Did the vet say this may happen?


The vet said to look out for vomiting, diarreah and blood in urine and to let them know if it happens, will ring them in the morning, he seems really off at the moment


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> The vet said to look out for vomiting, diarreah and blood in urine and to let them know if it happens, will ring them in the morning, he seems really off at the moment


 I hope he's brighter in the morning & you all have a peaceful night x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! And yourself, I'm sure he'll be fine and will get sorted tomorrow


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How's he doing today? x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What did the vet say?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> What did the vet say?


Taking him in tonight, hes still off colour and didn't eat last night but fingers crossed!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Taking him in tonight, hes still off colour and didn't eat last night but fingers crossed!


Oh bless him, good luck for later & everything crossed here  x


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed here!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear he has been poorly. Hoping it is just the change to his chemo routine and he will be OK again. Do not really have experience with chemo in Dogs, but in humans some types can have different side effects, so if it is a new drug or they have combined it with something else it could well be that.
My mum was on a combined chemo. One she was relatively OK and side effects were not too bad and did wear off quite quickly, the other had different effects. Sickness is an almost expected effect in humans. They told my mum ginger is good for nausea, dont know if thats something that may work with a dog. Ive a feeling it might Im sure someone posted on here about giving a ginger biscuit before travel to combat trael sickness.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry to hear he has been poorly. Hoping it is just the change to his chemo routine and he will be OK again. Do not really have experience with chemo in Dogs, but in humans some types can have different side effects, so if it is a new drug or they have combined it with something else it could well be that.
> My mum was on a combined chemo. One she was relatively OK and side effects were not too bad and did wear off quite quickly, the other had different effects. Sickness is an almost expected effect in humans. They told my mum ginger is good for nausea, dont know if thats something that may work with a dog. Ive a feeling it might Im sure someone posted on here about giving a ginger biscuit before travel to combat trael sickness.


May be worth a try thanks!, I've noticed what looks like a wet wipe in his sick that he may have taken from the bin, maybe it was this but wouldn't imagine it would continue to make him ill after he brung it up?! (he has seemed to have a bigger appetite since chemo and has been begging more and has managed to get in the bin before)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> May be worth a try thanks!, I've noticed what looks like a wet wipe in his sick that he may have taken from the bin, maybe it was this but wouldn't imagine it would continue to make him ill after he brung it up?! (he has seemed to have a bigger appetite since chemo and has been begging more and has managed to get in the bin before)


Along with the chemo, have they got him on steroids too? if your not sure ask the vet. With Human chemo they give steroids or along with the chemo and for a few days. If they are thats probably as answer to the excess urination,Im guessing he is drinking more too? and they ae always hungry. Its a side effect of the steroids. Im assuming it has something to do with helping to flush out the chemo, although not positive or something to help with the possible side effects of the chemo.

Dogs are often efficient at upchucking what they have eaten, as long as it hasnt or cant pass out the stomach down the intestines, so hopefully he has got rid of everything. Mention to the vet his been down the bin though just in case. Watch the bounty/plenty or similar type kitchen roll. That tends to go through and out the other end as it went in, (My Mal is an absolute s*d for tissue and similar even at 5+, but obviously a smaller dog or after eating a lot of it, it might not pass. So I would mention it too the vet.

Just wondering if the day he has chemo and for a few days after, he might be better on a light easily digestible resting diet, like boiled//grilled chicken or fish and a bit of rice and maybe a few steamed vegetables. That might be better, dont know if its something you do already or the vets suggested it.

By the way, Have you tried the meds in liver pate, Ive found the ardennes with the tiny bits of liver is best. Its strong smelling, so hides any meds smell,
you can mould it around the pills completely, and usually dogs love it. Best to give a taste and then give the doctored one with the pills in it after. Just thought I would mention it as, I think I saw a post where you were having a bit of bother getting them down?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Along with the chemo, have they got him on steroids too? if your not sure ask the vet. With Human chemo they give steroids or along with the chemo and for a few days. If they are thats probably as answer to the excess urination,Im guessing he is drinking more too? and they ae always hungry. Its a side effect of the steroids. Im assuming it has something to do with helping to flush out the chemo, although not positive or something to help with the possible side effects of the chemo.
> 
> Dogs are often efficient at upchucking what they have eaten, as long as it hasnt or cant pass out the stomach down the intestines, so hopefully he has got rid of everything. Mention to the vet his been down the bin though just in case. Watch the bounty/plenty or similar type kitchen roll. That tends to go through and out the other end as it went in, (My Mal is an absolute s*d for tissue and similar even at 5+, but obviously a smaller dog or after eating a lot of it, it might not pass. So I would mention it too the vet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips they will come in handy. We took him to the vets tonight who checked him over and gave him a few jabs (pain killers,antibiotics, and something for nausea) hes been really off today they said they could keep him over night to try and getting him eating so we decided its probably best to leave him with them tonight. The nurses who see him every week even kept saying hes really out of character, he just led down in the vets. Before he was taken ill he was a really big dog for a Lab roughly 7 stone, hes been weighed regularly at the vets since at about 37/38 kg, everybody who knows him has said he looks skinny now and he weighed 33kg. Hes always been a opportunist when it comes to food and wont normally touch his food in evening until we've washed up our food and he knows there is no chance of any scraps and we've always fed him to set portions of food a day as we've always been told too, but the vet has said now as he is on the steroids to just feed him to appetite which we will do from now on if they can get him eating again.

He is on steroids 8 tablets a night but that has now changed to 8 tablets every other day but we've been advised this is whats causing his appetite.

As for eating the wrong things hes eaten worse than wet wipes and been ok! Hopefully we get him back in a more comfortable state tomorrow


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Thanks for the tips they will come in handy. We took him to the vets tonight who checked him over and gave him a few jabs (pain killers,antibiotics, and something for nausea) hes been really off today they said they could keep him over night to try and getting him eating so we decided its probably best to leave him with them tonight. The nurses who see him every week even kept saying hes really out of character, he just led down in the vets. Before he was taken ill he was a really big dog for a Lab roughly 7 stone, hes been weighed regularly at the vets since at about 37/38 kg, everybody who knows him has said he looks skinny now and he weighed 33kg. Hes always been a opportunist when it comes to food and wont normally touch his food in evening until we've washed up our food and he knows there is no chance of any scraps and we've always fed him to set portions of food a day as we've always been told too, but the vet has said now as he is on the steroids to just feed him to appetite which we will do from now on if they can get him eating again.


Hopefully the meds will do the trick tonight an he will baCk to himself in the morning. If he was alright so far, maybe it is the change in chemo thats done it. As said sickness is a common side effect in humans. Some it really makes them sick and poorly when they take it.

Keep us posted how he is doing. x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope he's much brighter today after his night at the B&B  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to visit redd after work this morning, not much change but the nurse said he has eaten a can and a half of food so that's good. They let me take him outside for a bit and I gave him some dog treats that he kept down, his legs are trembling when he stands and they said he had a big pee this morning and collapsed into it. They are keeping him for now and giving him an ultrasound later to see if there is anything obvious, and as I can't watch him 24/7 I couldn't rule out him possibly eating something he scavenged out of the bin like a nappy as I found that wet wipe earlier so they may look down that route and was told that could possibly be seen by the scan but not 100%. I left him to them feeding him his dinner but he seemed more interested in coming with me. They said it could still be the meds but only time will tell if it wears off and then those new meds will be removed from his chemo protocol as I don't want him feeling like this again. His bloods are apparently all very good. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Went to visit redd after work this morning, not much change but the nurse said he has eaten a can and a half of food so that's good. They let me take him outside for a bit and I gave him some dog treats that he kept down, his legs are trembling when he stands and they said he had a big pee this morning and collapsed into it. They are keeping him for now and giving him an ultrasound later to see if there is anything obvious, and as I can't watch him 24/7 I couldn't rule out him possibly eating something he scavenged out of the bin like a nappy as I found that wet wipe earlier so they may look down that route and was told that could possibly be seen by the scan but not 100%. I left him to them feeding him his dinner but he seemed more interested in coming with me. They said it could still be the meds but only time will tell if it wears off and then those new meds will be removed from his chemo protocol as I don't want him feeling like this again. His bloods are apparently all very good. Fingers crossed


Glad he has managed to eat and keep things down which as you say is a positive sign. I know how hard it is leaving them, but he at least will be monitored and equipment/meds/experience is at hand should any be needed.
Try to not panic it could well be the chemo, especially as he has a new one added and its happened after that where it didnt before. The fact that he is interested and wanted to come with you and isnt flat in anyway is good.

I can only give you experience of human chemo and that can make you poorly after for several days, in fact thinking back to my mum, one of them she had in the hospital caused instant effects in the way of numbness to hands and anything that came into contact with cold, and the other that was intreveniously over 48hrs had no effects until a day or so after it had run through. A dog of course cant say I feel this and that and this has happened and when. So it could well be the effects on the new chemo. The fact thaat bloods are good too is a positive. They were constantly monitoring mums because changes in red blood cells and other things can occur, so going by that its another positive sign.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks as though it's either the chemo which can be altered or he's eaten something that hopefully can be retrieved. Either way I'm hopeful it's treatable and short term. As for staying at the vets it's been made easier by the fact he's in every week and the staff especially the nurses all seem to have bonded with him, theyve been really good to be fair. The thing about the chemo is we've always sort of said we will try it and as long as the side effects don't really reduce his quality of life we are happy to keep using it regardless of it eventually exceeding our insurance limit and probably using a credit card, but we don't just want to keep hitting him with drugs that may keep him alive for longer but make him ill, they can inject him with what they like as far as I'm concerned as long as he's wagging his tail afterwards, like you said he can't tell me if he's had enough, or if he feels rough but he's happy to keep going, I suppose at least with a person they know why they have to take the drugs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> It looks as though it's either the chemo which can be altered or he's eaten something that hopefully can be retrieved. Either way I'm hopeful it's treatable and short term. As for staying at the vets it's been made easier by the fact he's in every week and the staff especially the nurses all seem to have bonded with him, theyve been really good to be fair. The thing about the chemo is we've always sort of said we will try it and as long as the side effects don't really reduce his quality of life we are happy to keep using it regardless of it eventually exceeding our insurance limit and probably using a credit card, but we don't just want to keep hitting him with drugs that may keep him alive for longer but make him ill, they can inject him with what they like as far as I'm concerned as long as he's wagging his tail afterwards, like you said he can't tell me if he's had enough, or if he feels rough but he's happy to keep going, I suppose at least with a person they know why they have to take the drugs.


All you can do is see how he goes, if everything is OK on examination and if the effects do wear off (which they do my mums did until the next lot) then there is a possible/probable answer it could well be the new chemo drug, if it didnt happen with the ones he had before and was working and having the hoped for effect but without the side effects, then just go back to that and see how he is in himself then. My mums made her feel poorly but still functional had nausea and tiredness but no actual sickness, but just remembered OHs work mate who had chemo, he was so poorly a couple of times was hospitalised as he was so sick and ill even the anti sickness jabs/meds made no difference. So they had to change his.
Dogs like humans probably,can have the same chemos some will have lesser and bearable symptoms whicle others will be really sick and poorly until it wears off.

Fingers crossed for you thats all it is and he will be back to himself. xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything still crossed here for him to be alot better asap  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

yep, i know its not a nice thing to have to go through, I know the treatment they give dogs is nowhere near as severe as what they give people because they couldn't justify making an animal that sick but think your right its probably the meds, the vet called back to tell me they just shaved his belly ready for a scan later and she will phone me before they close tonight but she expects him to stay tonight


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> yep, i know its not a nice thing to have to go through, I know the treatment they give dogs is nowhere near as severe as what they give people because they couldn't justify making an animal that sick but think your right its probably the meds, the vet called back to tell me they just shaved his belly ready for a scan later and she will phone me before they close tonight but she expects him to stay tonight


Fingers crossed hoping hes OK, keep us posted how your all doing.xx


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

My girlfriend got a call from vet after they had closed tonight to say they have put off the scan as he has all of a sudden picked up All she could here was him barking in the background and they said hes pretty much back to being redd again. They are gonna starve him in morning in case he's ill again to scan him but if he's still lively they won't scan him to save our insurance money for treatment and send him home, we will then discuss changing his treatment. very happy tonight!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> My girlfriend got a call from vet after they had closed tonight to say they have put off the scan as he has all of a sudden picked up All she could here was him barking in the background and they said hes pretty much back to being redd again. They are gonna starve him in morning in case he's ill again to scan him but if he's still lively they won't scan him to save our insurance money for treatment and send him home, we will then discuss changing his treatment. very happy tonight!


Oh Im so pleased for you that he has seems to have made a recovery:thumbup: Lets hope he doesnt need the scan so you will have more funds for his treatment. Hopefully it is the effects of the new drug and its wearing off now and will be home soon. Thanks for keeping us posted. Let us know how hes doing in the morning.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

So glad to hear this news


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Great news.
Hope he's still lively today


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Just collected him from vets, for some reason they said 2 o clock because they wanted to x ray him but didn't do it because he's too loopy! Forgot to mention they noticed a heart murmur on friday  Don't know how serious this is, hasn't been mentioned before and they haven't spoke much of it since, suppose its probably least of his worries at the moment

He seems much better he's sleeping now but can tell he's glad to be home, got endless amounts of dog medicines and tablets for him to take now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Just collected him from vets, for some reason they said 2 o clock because they wanted to x ray him but didn't do it because he's too loopy! Forgot to mention they noticed a heart murmur on friday  Don't know how serious this is, hasn't been mentioned before and they haven't spoke much of it since, suppose its probably least of his worries at the moment
> 
> He seems much better he's sleeping now but can tell he's glad to be home, got endless amounts of dog medicines and tablets for him to take now.


Oh bless him glad you have got him home again, probably exausted they never usually relax fully in the vets or mine dont, they always come back tired and thats only for blood tests they have to be kept in for a few hours for.

Heart mumours are graded, My samoyed had one found at 5 years and he died at 11half of something entirely different nothing to do with it his was a lowish grade one. So try not to panic at the moment, a heart mumour doesnt always have to be as bad as you might at first think. I was in a state of panic when I heard the words until I found out more too though, so know how you feel.

Keep us posted how it is!!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oh bless him glad you have got him home again, probably exausted they never usually relax fully in the vets or mine dont, they always come back tired and thats only for blood tests they have to be kept in for a few hours for.
> 
> Heart mumours are graded, My samoyed had one found at 5 years and he died at 11half of something entirely different nothing to do with it his was a lowish grade one. So try not to panic at the moment, a heart mumour doesnt always have to be as bad as you might at first think. I was in a state of panic when I heard the words until I found out more too though, so know how you feel.
> 
> Keep us posted how it is!!


Going to try not worry about the murmur, they don't seem that concerned, and it is least of our worries. Like you said about the vets, they walk him etc but as soon as I pick him up he has a big pee like he's been saving it up! He's same with food if you fill his bowl then go out he won't touch it until you're back, then if you sit in the living room he will go back and forth to kitchen grabbing mouthfuls and eating them in front of you!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Im so pleased he's home  x


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

So glad he is home :thumbup:

Don't worry about the murmur .One of mine has a grade 3 and he still runs round like an idiot


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Im so pleased he's home  x


Thanks, he's lying around still but he's definitely better, bur hasn't eaten all his dinner which is a pain because I mixed his pills in there, I tried to pull them out and stuff them in a sausage but they have broken up, think I'll just have to leave it down he'll it if he's hungry. Tomorrow night might try the liver trick with the pills if he's going to be picky around his food!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

julianne said:


> So glad he is home :thumbup:
> 
> Don't worry about the murmur .One of mine has a grade 3 and he still runs round like an idiot


That's good to know, to be honest when youve been told your dogs got terminal illness the heart murmur seems a bit irrelevant, it's probably why I didn't mention it before!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems better today, 2 walks he doesn't drag me round like normal but seemed strong and went to the toilet, I normally feed him twice a day, he's eaten 3 times today and had all his meds , no toilet accidents either


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh great, that sounds so promising :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Seems better today, 2 walks he doesn't drag me round like normal but seemed strong and went to the toilet, I normally feed him twice a day, he's eaten 3 times today and had all his meds , no toilet accidents either


Glad he seems more like his self today excellent news.:thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks................4 bowls of food, and he's eyeing up my chicken chow mein! I've been mixing tinned with his normal bland dried stuff he normally eats, lately he's been eating the tinned stuff and leaving the dried stuff and some of his meds, not today the lots gone! Think I'll leave the nappy bags at home for the morning walk and bring a bin liner!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Thanks................4 bowls of food, and he's eyeing up my chicken chow mein! I've been mixing tinned with his normal bland dried stuff he normally eats, lately he's been eating the tinned stuff and leaving the dried stuff and some of his meds, not today the lots gone! Think I'll leave the nappy bags at home for the morning walk and bring a bin liner!


If hes on the steroids still its likely the steroids they do make them really hungry because they increase appetite. usually they drink more to as it increases thirst. One of my dogs has got cushings disease, the body produces too much of its own natural steroids so gives the same effect, she was mental at any sign of food,
couldnt even hand fed her she would have your fingers off, before she went on the meds to suppress the over production. Even an injection the effects last for quite a few days.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to hear he seems to be doing well now. I admire how positively you are handling this.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've only just read this thread

you're absolutely amazing for standing by your boy and prolonging his life like this

so many people would give up as soon as they got the diagnosis but you're standing strong for him when he needs you the most


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I've only just read this thread
> 
> you're absolutely amazing for standing by your boy and prolonging his life like this
> 
> so many people would give up as soon as they got the diagnosis but you're standing strong for him when he needs you the most





Nellybelly said:


> Good to hear he seems to be doing well now. I admire how positively you are handling this.


Appreciate that, think most would do the same, few people on here have been through similar themselves. Just been trying to forget the inevitable and taking each day as it comes, which is easier when he's being himself and not like he's been last few days


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Tiley said:


> . Just been trying to forget the inevitable and taking each day as it comes,


That's the only way to look at it.Plus make sure he does all his favourite things 

Glad to hear he is doing well today .


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If hes on the steroids still its likely the steroids they do make them really hungry because they increase appetite. usually they drink more to as it increases thirst. One of my dogs has got cushings disease, the body produces too much of its own natural steroids so gives the same effect, she was mental at any sign of food,
> couldnt even hand fed her she would have your fingers off, before she went on the meds to suppress the over production. Even an injection the effects last for quite a few days.


Think your right, with all the pills and treatment he's having it's hardly surprising he's being funny. Think I already said weighed myself and him on bathroom scales few months ago which I know isn't 100% but he was roughly 100lbs which seemed about right, people always comment on him being big for a lab (NOT FAT!!) when weighed at vets when Ill was about 85lbs now 72lbs:scared: last vet visit they told me to feed to appetite which I'm more than happy to do, wish they told me this before. I've always been told and always have fed him 2 set meals a day which has worked to keep his weight stable


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Think your right, with all the pills and treatment he's having it's hardly surprising he's being funny. Think I already said weighed myself and him on bathroom scales few months ago which I know isn't 100% but he was roughly 100lbs which seemed about right, people always comment on him being big for a lab (NOT FAT!!) when weighed at vets when Ill was about 85lbs now 72lbs:scared: last vet visit they told me to feed to appetite which I'm more than happy to do, wish they told me this before. I've always been told and always have fed him 2 set meals a day which has worked to keep his weight stable


Maybe go back to a more puppy like regime of feeding then, give him 3 or 4 meals even a day? That way at least his having regular meals and more often,
perhaps he will be a little more settled in between that way. Im not sure if they are truly hungry or its just the appetite itself that is just stimulated so they feel that way. Mine was a nightmare she used to climb up my back because I couldnt get the dinners out quick enough at feeding time.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Maybe go back to a more puppy like regime of feeding then, give him 3 or 4 meals even a day? That way at least his having regular meals and more often,
> perhaps he will be a little more settled in between that way. Im not sure if they are truly hungry or its just the appetite itself that is just stimulated so they feel that way. Mine was a nightmare she used to climb up my back because I couldnt get the dinners out quick enough at feeding time.


Think I will, cant do him no harm. I'm trying to hide pills in his food and he's got his face planted in it like a pig!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Think I will, cant do him no harm. I'm trying to hide pills in his food and he's got his face planted in it like a pig!


Its a shame really mine used to go mine sweeping round the floor to see if there was any crumbs or anything edible going. Is he drinking more too? Just watch out for him getting caught a bit short if he is. That was something else mine tended to do if they had steroids for anything, and what she used to do with the cushings before the meds.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

julianne said:


> That's the only way to look at it.Plus make sure he does all his favourite things
> 
> Glad to hear he is doing well today .


This forum helps a little too, it's good to talk about it without depressing people around you! Wouldn't normally go on something like this to be honest, feel guilty reading some of the things on here, I'm bit of a cliche bad dog owner, my girlfriend got him for Xmas when still at home  he's untrained and has really bad manners, we are hard working but not the wealthiest so bought a house that myself my girlfriend 2 children and redd live in that isn't big enough, we also don't eat organic food or steak every night so niether does my dog! And his vet history isn't great either (although he's never been ill before and if he had been of course I would have taken him) basically things haven't gone to plan as I would have liked, but we were looking to move house and redd was very much in our plans he's a part of the family and alot of the things we wanted in our new house were for redd (big dog proof kitchen and garden etc) I feel massively guilty that I always was thinking soon we will be better off soon, redd will get the space he needs, regular check ups, maybe a friend! It's now clear redd will never live the "old grey" years with us we had planned for him, and although it's not my fault he has cancer, I can't help but feel like I've let him down.... We all love him to bits, but we did take him for granted and that's going to haunt me :frown:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a shame really mine used to go mine sweeping round the floor to see if there was any crumbs or anything edible going. Is he drinking more too? Just watch out for him getting caught a bit short if he is. That was something else mine tended to do if they had steroids for anything, and what she used to do with the cushings before the meds.


I know it's wrong but redd doubles as a baby food Hoover, when he's in the vets I actually have to clear up after the kids have eaten! Yep he drinks and pees and pees and pees, set my alarm in the night now cos he's had a few accidents.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> This forum helps a little too, it's good to talk about it without depressing people around you! Wouldn't normally go on something like this to be honest, feel guilty reading some of the things on here, I'm bit of a cliche bad dog owner, my girlfriend got him for Xmas when still at home  he's untrained and has really bad manners, we are hard working but not the wealthiest so bought a house that myself my girlfriend 2 children and redd live in that isn't big enough, we also don't eat organic food or steak every night so niether does my dog! And his vet history isn't great either (although he's never been ill before and if he had been of course I would have taken him) basically things haven't gone to plan as I would have liked, but we were looking to move house and redd was very much in our plans he's a part of the family and alot of the things we wanted in our new house were for redd (big dog proof kitchen and garden etc) I feel massively guilty that I always was thinking soon we will be better off soon, redd will get the space he needs, regular check ups, maybe a friend! It's now clear redd will never live the "old grey" years with us we had planned for him, and although it's not my fault he has cancer, I can't help but feel like I've let him down.... We all love him to bits, but we did take him for granted and that's going to haunt me :frown:


Please dont feel like that, its easy to see how much his loved and how much you are trying to do for him. Things are hard all round at the moment, think everyone struggling just be pay the bills put a roof over their heads and eat in the main. Things are not easy at the moment.

None of us know when we give out heart to a dog how long we may have them, sometimes we are lucky some times we are not. ive had old ones who didnt have any problems until they reached double figures and the last two have been a real worry with an assortment of things, Nanuq the youngest is on pills for the rest of her life and shes only 2 and 9mths. My Samoyed had an illness come on and was gone in 48hrs total shock. None of us know what hands we are going to be dealt. You can only do what you can and make everything count. No way can you blame yourself your doing all you can for Redd and his loved and has a safe warm home. It might not be the biggest but he has everything he needs right now, thats the important thing. So stop beating yourself up.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I know it's wrong but redd doubles as a baby food Hoover, when he's in the vets I actually have to clear up after the kids have eaten! Yep he drinks and pees and pees and pees, set my alarm in the night now cos he's had a few accidents.


he cant help it its the steroids plus might be the other meds too, had it with mine when the vet gave them. Forgot to tell me a few times too, so I was caught out because not knowing didnt double up on the toilet trips. It does wear off though.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> he cant help it its the steroids plus might be the other meds too, had it with mine when the vet gave them. Forgot to tell me a few times too, so I was caught out because not knowing didnt double up on the toilet trips. It does wear off though.


Forgot to set my alarm last week that's when he had accident in the morning, got to be careful with it because of the chemo in his urine and the kids, so it's a real pain if he does go in the house. At least one good thing about summer being over, kept the garden out of bounds from the kids now, hoping the winter weather will clear any chemo up in the garden before they go out in garden again. Doesn't help that I quit smoking a week before he fell ill so used to be out in the garden every hour or so and he came out with me and went about his business. ( I did say about getting a bigger garden but to be honest wouldn't be much benefit to him anymore than a really big toilet would be to a person! He goes to toilet then wants to come back in with everybody)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Forgot to set my alarm last week that's when he had accident in the morning, got to be careful with it because of the chemo in his urine and the kids, so it's a real pain if he does go in the house. At least one good thing about summer being over, kept the garden out of bounds from the kids now, hoping the winter weather will clear any chemo up in the garden before they go out in garden again. Doesn't help that I quit smoking a week before he fell ill so used to be out in the garden every hour or so and he came out with me and went about his business. ( I did say about getting a bigger garden but to be honest wouldn't be much benefit to him anymore than a really big toilet would be to a person! He goes to toilet then wants to come back in with everybody)


How you getting on with the non smoking, Im in the middle of it too. Managed 7 weeks without none at all now, did 11 days before that and had an argument with my daughter both tantrums and tiaras and I had one
First week when I should have stopped I had 6 and a half. Ive done it with the champix and considering what I smoked (which I aint gonna to admit too:scared Ive surprised myself that its been relatively easy. Your good that the stress/worry didnt start you off again. I found that was my trigger,
stressed,worried, something wound me up I wanted one. Did they suggest maybe washing down the garden to dilute the pee? Dont know if that would help. I wash down mine every day anyway cos having 3 it would likely niff a bit.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How you getting on with the non smoking, Im in the middle of it too. Managed 7 weeks without none at all now, did 11 days before that and had an argument with my daughter both tantrums and tiaras and I had one
> First week when I should have stopped I had 6 and a half. Ive done it with the champix and considering what I smoked (which I aint gonna to admit too:scared Ive surprised myself that its been relatively easy. Your good that the stress/worry didnt start you off again. I found that was my trigger,
> stressed,worried, something wound me up I wanted one. Did they suggest maybe washing down the garden to dilute the pee? Dont know if that would help. I wash down mine every day anyway cos having 3 it would likely niff a bit.


I'm kind of cheating, been smoking e cigarettes, I was a HEAVY roll up smoker and quit 6 weeks ago which is ages for me, the longest I've been before is a couple of days! Really wanted a *** when I first took redd to the vet but stuck to the e cigs and found they really work for me. They cost a bit to start with (no more than **** would for the month and I bought a kit for me and my girlfriend, thought they were rubbish then got 2 better kits) I started watering it down but he was going so much and moving about not sticking to one patch I gave up. I figure I'll give it all a good watering and if the last few years are anything to go by a few inches of snow should dilute it a bit


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I'm kind of cheating, been smoking e cigarettes, I was a HEAVY roll up smoker and quit 6 weeks ago which is ages for me, the longest I've been before is a couple of days! Really wanted a *** when I first took redd to the vet but stuck to the e cigs and found they really work for me. They cost a bit to start with (no more than **** would for the month and I bought a kit for me and my girlfriend, thought they were rubbish then got 2 better kits) I started watering it down but he was going so much and moving about not sticking to one patch I gave up. I figure I'll give it all a good watering and if the last few years are anything to go by a few inches of snow should dilute it a bit


I had the E-ciggies for awhile they do work, I really cut down for a bit, was smoking the normal ones too. Then the batteries ran out and wouldnt re charge so I just ended up smoking more and more of the normal ones. They are good though. The ones I had you could get different strengths flavour/nicotine but I think they did a nicotine free one too.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I had the E-ciggies for awhile they do work, I really cut down for a bit, was smoking the normal ones too. Then the batteries ran out and wouldnt re charge so I just ended up smoking more and more of the normal ones. They are good though. The ones I had you could get different strengths flavour/nicotine but I think they did a nicotine free one too.


I got cheapish ones that looked like normal cigs which helped me kick the **** for a few days but found myself wanting a *** so started googling them and found there is quite alot out there and some better models (seems really big in states) I got a set that look like pens, big fat batteries and got spares, it hits your throat more and get more satisfaction than the cheap ones. Loads of mods for them, I use liquid to top up, all different flavours, strengths, if I find myself craving a real cig (which is rare now) I just order something else for it, working so far!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I got cheapish ones that looked like normal cigs which helped me kick the **** for a few days but found myself wanting a *** so started googling them and found there is quite alot out there and some better models (seems really big in states) I got a set that look like pens, big fat batteries and got spares, it hits your throat more and get more satisfaction than the cheap ones. Loads of mods for them, I use liquid to top up, all different flavours, strengths, if I find myself craving a real cig (which is rare now) I just order something else for it, working so far!


sound similar to the ones a few had on here and they too thought they were the best. I had the E-Lites that did look like cigs. Hopefully now I wont need them though. Hope your boys OK over night and not any accidents, and hope the upward turn continues and gets even better still. Does sound like the new one might have been the culprit doesnt it? Anyway Im turning in now. Spend too late on here and then cant wake up in the mornings

Keep us posted how your all doing.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> sound similar to the ones a few had on here and they too thought they were the best. I had the E-Lites that did look like cigs. Hopefully now I wont need them though. Hope your boys OK over night and not any accidents, and hope the upward turn continues and gets even better still. Does sound like the new one might have been the culprit doesnt it? Anyway Im turning in now. Spend too late on here and then cant wake up in the mornings
> 
> Keep us posted how your all doing.


Well if you do struggle with the smoking check out the 510 e cig models, loads of different suppliers and types but I swear by it, really good, liberty flights is the website I use, never had any problems!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems ok again today, eaten both meals and will feed him again later after his walk, he tried to dart past the kids when the front door was open earlier which is one of his many "normal" annoying habits!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Tiley said:


> Seems ok again today, eaten both meals and will feed him again later after his walk, he tried to dart past the kids when the front door was open earlier which is one of his many "normal" annoying habits!


sounds like he is doing well. .. fingers crossed for your furbaby


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so pleased to read this and see that he is still fighting. Two years ago we lost our Border Collie to lymphoma and it was one of the most traumatic experience's we've ever had, Bryn was diagnosed a couple of days too late and his treatment only lasted 2 days before we lost him. I hope this isn't sounding morbid, but seeing someone having more success with their treatment is heartening. 

I'm sure you don't need me to tell you to enjoy every minute, and spoil him rotten. We unexpectedly had Bryn for a weekend longer than expected, and he was adored the whole time. I'm going to have to stop writing now, it's still very raw and upsetting, I'm just happy you have had more success in treatment than we did.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> I am so pleased to read this and see that he is still fighting. Two years ago we lost our Border Collie to lymphoma and it was one of the most traumatic experience's we've ever had, Bryn was diagnosed a couple of days too late and his treatment only lasted 2 days before we lost him. I hope this isn't sounding morbid, but seeing someone having more success with their treatment is heartening.
> 
> I'm sure you don't need me to tell you to enjoy every minute, and spoil him rotten. We unexpectedly had Bryn for a weekend longer than expected, and he was adored the whole time. I'm going to have to stop writing now, it's still very raw and upsetting, I'm just happy you have had more success in treatment than we did.


Sorry for your loss, must have been difficult. We are trying to make most our time with him, we are lucky i suppose that the treatment seems to be working


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he has had a good day today, must be more encouraging for you too.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

A few pics of Redd!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hes adorable looks like a right softy even though he is naughty at times like you said Mind you what dog isnt, naughty at times I mean.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> hes adorable looks like a right softy even though he is naughty at times like you said Mind you what dog isnt, naughty at times I mean.


He's an ASBO dog! But he is a softy, for all his bad behaviour he would never hurt anybody or anything intentionally. Even moths and daddy long legs drown in his slobber rather than get squashed. Our only other pet is a gecko, one day I found it's tank open slightly, I assumed as it's always doing nothing it was just in it's cave and shut it, about an hour later redd wouldn't stop barking stood halfway up the stairs looking down at the hallway, the gecko had escaped and was stood in the hallway redd had backed up the stairs away from it, wimp!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> He's an ASBO dog! But he is a softy, for all his bad behaviour he would never hurt anybody or anything intentionally. Even moths and daddy long legs drown in his slobber rather than get squashed. Our only other pet is a gecko, one day I found it's tank open slightly, I assumed as it's always doing nothing it was just in it's cave and shut it, about an hour later redd wouldn't stop barking stood halfway up the stairs looking down at the hallway, the gecko had escaped and was stood in the hallway redd had backed up the stairs away from it, wimp!


Its very true the bigger the dog the bigger the wimp. My Malamutes is afraid of flies, if one gets in the house he either crys to go in the garden, and wont come in until its dead, then we have to coax him and he is still very unsure until satisfied its gone. Other thing he does is go and hide under the bed frame and wont come out, which is quite a squeeze for him believe me.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its very true the bigger the dog the bigger the wimp. My Malamutes is afraid of flies, if one gets in the house he either crys to go in the garden, and wont come in until its dead, then we have to coax him and he is still very unsure until satisfied its gone. Other thing he does is go and hide under the bed frame and wont come out, which is quite a squeeze for him believe me.


That is soft! He's like it with dogs, he's confident with them and approaches them but if they're snappy he doesn't want to know and just turns his back on them, very rarely hear him growl back at a dog, he just wants to play


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

he is absolutely gorgeous. Such a sweet face!


----------



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely Doggie, he looks huggable.

How is he today?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> he is absolutely gorgeous. Such a sweet face!


Thanks!, he is just a 7 year old puppy!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I didnt realise he was only 7, dont know if I just missed it or you hadnt posted his age. I really really hope the chemo is successful as buys him the time he really deserves, he looks an absolute sweetie.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

PIGDOG said:


> Lovely Doggie, he looks huggable.
> 
> How is he today?


Looks huggable...........in reality you just get chewed, pawed and chewed some more! He's not bad today thanks, hasn't eaten all his food tonite but eaten some, mixed some ham in and will leave it down for him because some of his meds still in there! being lazy not quite himself, seems comfortable though think its just an "off" day


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I didnt realise he was only 7, dont know if I just missed it or you hadnt posted his age. I really really hope the chemo is successful as buys him the time he really deserves, he looks an absolute sweetie.


That was a lie actually, he's 6! 7 in October. Thanks, his neck isn't swollen at all at the moment, vet said lymph glands are very small, I think it's the many potions he's on making him a bit off


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> That was a lie actually, he's 6! 7 in October. Thanks, his neck isn't swollen at all at the moment, vet said lymph glands are very small, I think it's the many potions he's on making him a bit off


Could well be the meds making him a bit off. Good news that they say his neck isnt swollen now though.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anybody suggest a decent dried food I could try him on that's on the cheaper side?, was thinking might give him a little help on the recovery. Is he likely to turn his nose up at the healthier stuff than the cheap stuff, like a kid might turn their nose up at a good roast over chicken dippers and chips? As he's always been happy on the supermarket brand we feed him but it's pay day soon and was thinking would be a good time to try him on something more nutritional if somebody can suggest something on the cheaper side?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Can anybody suggest a decent dried food I could try him on that's on the cheaper side?, was thinking might give him a little help on the recovery. Is he likely to turn his nose up at the healthier stuff than the cheap stuff, like a kid might turn their nose up at a good roast over chicken dippers and chips? As he's always been happy on the supermarket brand we feed him but it's pay day soon and was thinking would be a good time to try him on something more nutritional if somebody can suggest something on the cheaper side?!


The Natural Dog Food Company Ranges are natural ingrediants high meat content and nothing artificial and Hollistic. Havent bought it for years so havent a clue on price now, It was cheaper then James Wellbeloved Im pretty sure. I used it for awhile on Kobi when he was a pup. Mine have raw for their main and JWB for breakfast now.

The natural Dog food company used to send you a sample and a booklet about healthy natural feeding, so you could try it. Plus they do a 2Kg size to make sure your dog likes it first. Here is a link, there is also a supplier in Swindon, I checked although they will deliver direct too I think, depending of course the cost is OK 
Natural Dog Food Adult Food Ingredients
All details of suppliers etc on above


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The Natural Dog Food Company Ranges are natural ingrediants high meat content and nothing artificial and Hollistic. Havent bought it for years so havent a clue on price now, It was cheaper then James Wellbeloved Im pretty sure. I used it for awhile on Kobi when he was a pup. Mine have raw for their main and JWB for breakfast now.
> 
> The natural Dog food company used to send you a sample and a booklet about healthy natural feeding, so you could try it. Plus they do a 2Kg size to make sure your dog likes it first. Here is a link, there is also a supplier in Swindon, I checked although they will deliver direct too I think, depending of course the cost is OK
> Natural Dog Food Adult Food Ingredients
> All details of suppliers etc on above


Thanks for that, I checked out that link, looks great but 15kg looks like £45 which is a bit high for us, was looking in the £20 range


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Thanks for that, I checked out that link, looks great but 15kg looks like £45 which is a bit high for us, was looking in the £20 range


We feed our's Chappie at the mo, not the best but good for sensitive tums 

Lovely pics by the way :thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> We feed our's Chappie at the mo, not the best but good for sensitive tums
> 
> Lovely pics by the way :thumbup:


I've been mixing tinned chappie with his dried food to keep him bit more intrested, he ate 4 meals again yesterday. I buy a supermarket brand and thought I may be able to get something better for him for similar money. Ive heard skinners is good and seems good price aswell


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> I've been mixing tinned chappie with his dried food to keep him bit more intrested, he ate 4 meals again yesterday. I buy a supermarket brand and thought I may be able to get something better for him for similar money. Ive heard skinners is good and seems good price aswell


I was going to say Skinners but could'nt think of the name  Im sure that was the one I looked at for Banjo a while back for low active dogs dont need it now  but may do in the future.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> I was going to say Skinners but could'nt think of the name  Im sure that was the one I looked at for Banjo a while back for low active dogs dont need it now  but may do in the future.


Will give it a go if I can hold of it easily enough, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I normally go to bed about midnight and let redd out at 3 for a pee whilst on this treatment. Last night awoke to redd licking my face at 12.30 so let him out to pee, again at 1.30 but he'd peed downstairs, again at 3 and 4 and my girlfriend is up at 5. Should I limit his water at all I normally top it up everytime I'm in the kitchen?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I normally go to bed about midnight and let redd out at 3 for a pee whilst on this treatment. Last night awoke to redd licking my face at 12.30 so let him out to pee, again at 1.30 but he'd peed downstairs, again at 3 and 4 and my girlfriend is up at 5. Should I limit his water at all I normally top it up everytime I'm in the kitchen?


Personally I wouldnt limit water, medication is either excreted from the body by the kidneys or the liver plus any other toxic build up I think. (Double check with the vet though) therefore I would think restricting his water input and output might not be a good idea. If he is still taking steroids then he will drink and pee, dont know what dose he is on, you could perhaps speak to the vet to see if the steroid dose could be lowered a bit that might make some difference. With any steroid treatment because of the side effects and health problems it can cause they should really have them on the lowest but effective possible dose. Just another thought, as the steroids lower the immune system and obviously the chemo does too I would have thought, Im just wondering if he may have a urinary tract infection on top. That would also add to the peeing more. I know with Cushings daisy has which without medication for it has the same effects, cushings dogs pre treatment can be susceptible for UTIs too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Personally I wouldnt limit water, medication is either excreted from the body by the kidneys or the liver plus any other toxic build up I think. (Double check with the vet though) therefore I would think restricting his water input and output might not be a good idea. If he is still taking steroids then he will drink and pee, dont know what dose he is on, you could perhaps speak to the vet to see if the steroid dose could be lowered a bit that might make some difference. With any steroid treatment because of the side effects and health problems it can cause they should really have them on the lowest but effective possible dose. Just another thought, as the steroids lower the immune system and obviously the chemo does too I would have thought, Im just wondering if he may have a urinary tract infection on top. That would also add to the peeing more. I know with Cushings daisy has which without medication for it has the same effects, cushings dogs pre treatment can be susceptible for UTIs too.


I agree here, you could be storing up all sorts of problems by restricting water


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

My girlfriend popped out for a couple of hours and came back to hallway full of pee. Didn't want to mess with his water so thought I would check, Looks like the vets getting another call then


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Tiley said:


> My girlfriend popped out for a couple of hours and came back to hallway full of pee. Didn't want to mess with his water so thought I would check, Looks like the vets getting another call then


could you try putting puppy pads down. . . because I know he's an animal but dogs really do hate to lose their dignity  you can see it on their faces when they have accidents. . .I remember when my boy was unfortunately nearing the end and he was having a wee outside and he collapsed into it and I was crying whilst lifting him back up just because of the look on his face. . . he actually looked ashamed and helpless 

if you know you're leaving him you could put puppy pads down all over the hallway because at least then it will be soaked up into the pads instead of a puddle

do you have laminate flooring or something? because it will start to soak in to wood or laminate if left on it as well

poor boy  at least you understand he's not doing it on purpose


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Redd  hope the vet has some answers for you x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Might give puppy pads a try, havent called vet yet, he has 1 day on steroids 1 off, no steroids tonight so going to see how he is tomorrow, he seems well, just won't stop peeing!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Tiley said:


> Might give puppy pads a try, havent called vet yet, he has 1 day on steroids 1 off, no steroids tonight so going to see how he is tomorrow, he seems well, just won't stop peeing!


awww bless him I'm glad he seems well in himself!  I hope he continues to improve poor little guy


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Received a call from the vet today asking how redd was, which was nice. She said his chemo won't change because of the "glitch" as he's always been on same meds?! And put it down to eating something he shouldnt. I said about the peeing but seems as though it's just an inconvenience for me rather than a cause for concern. (said to look for blood and if he's uncomfortable when peeing but seems to be peeing pints so should be ok!)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely when you get a vet like that.
Glad everything is going as expected


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad the vet doesnt seem to think its anything to worry about.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers, he seems fine in himself just peeing loads!! She said to look for him struggling to go, blood etc but he does actually pee alot so hoping ok! She did say our bill is now £2300 and our insurance limit is £2500 but renewal is next month which is perfect so we will have another £2500 to spend:confused1: I said don't think my insurance works like that, once 2500 hit on this condition, that's it!! Looks like credit card is going to take a battering now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Cheers, he seems fine in himself just peeing loads!! She said to look for him struggling to go, blood etc but he does actually pee alot so hoping ok! She did say our bill is now £2300 and our insurance limit is £2500 but renewal is next month which is perfect so we will have another £2500 to spend:confused1: I said don't think my insurance works like that, once 2500 hit on this condition, that's it!! Looks like credit card is going to take a battering now


Have you got a life time policy with an amount to spend on vet bills a year?
If you have you may be OK. 
Its only if you have got a limited policy with a maximum per condition then its a problem, or a 12mth policy where 12mths after diagnosis they wont pay out anymore.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you got a life time policy with an amount to spend on vet bills a year?
> If you have you may be OK.
> Its only if you have got a limited policy with a maximum per condition then its a problem, or a 12mth policy where 12mths after diagnosis they wont pay out anymore.


Think I've got the latter  tescos. There is an insurance person at the vet that will look into it for us. His last episode when he had to stay at the vets run up the bill a bit which is a pain as it would be better spent on chemo. The treatments working, he's happy, credit card its going to be then


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Think I've got the latter  tescos. There is an insurance person at the vet that will look into it for us. His last episode when he had to stay at the vets run up the bill a bit which is a pain as it would be better spent on chemo. The treatments working, he's happy, credit card its going to be then


Most credit cards are high rate of interest though thats the trouble and if you pay off the minimum amount only per month it takes so long and you pay so much back over the top. Just wondering if the insurance is what you feared and you have reached your limit, wouldnt a loan with your bank at a much lower rate of interest and over a period you could afford the repayments on work out better. Might be an idea to do some checking and see what loan deals you might be able to get. Just a thought wont do no harm or cost you to do a bit of research. You may have already tried or thought of it, but just an idea.

certainly worth double checking your insurance though.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Most credit cards are high rate of interest though thats the trouble and if you pay off the minimum amount only per month it takes so long and you pay so much back over the top. Just wondering if the insurance is what you feared and you have reached your limit, wouldnt a loan with your bank at a much lower rate of interest and over a period you could afford the repayments on work out better. Might be an idea to do some checking and see what loan deals you might be able to get. Just a thought wont do no harm or cost you to do a bit of research. You may have already tried or thought of it, but just an idea.
> 
> certainly worth double checking your insurance though.


as a short term thing you could pay it on a credit card and then take out a loan to pay off the credit card because banks are usually quite happy to give loans to pay off credit cards from other companies. .. I really would find out what your insurance covers and then approach your bank and ask for some advice  they'll most likely be happy to help


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Most credit cards are high rate of interest though thats the trouble and if you pay off the minimum amount only per month it takes so long and you pay so much back over the top. Just wondering if the insurance is what you feared and you have reached your limit, wouldnt a loan with your bank at a much lower rate of interest and over a period you could afford the repayments on work out better. Might be an idea to do some checking and see what loan deals you might be able to get. Just a thought wont do no harm or cost you to do a bit of research. You may have already tried or thought of it, but just an idea.
> 
> certainly worth double checking your insurance though.


Yeah, thanks will look into it, I'll look for a 9mth interest free card, that's what I normally do then change after the 9mths. Better Look into it though!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Yeah, thanks will look into it, I'll look for a 9mth interest free card, that's what I normally do then change after the 9mths. Better Look into it though!


Dont know how true it is but I think although not sure, someone said to me a lot of the cards are tightening up, as people were moving there balances to interest free and then changing to another credit card company when the interest free period on that was nearly up so they were tying people in, dont know how accurate that is but just check your terms and conditions. As someone else suggested you can probably settle early and pay it off , so could see what loans you can get and what repayments are like to pay it off before you get into the high credit card interest if it is true or should you need it. If you cant get away with no interest then you obviously need to find options to pay the lowest rate possible.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont know how true it is but I think although not sure, someone said to me a lot of the cards are tightening up, as people were moving there balances to interest free and then changing to another credit card company when the interest free period on that was nearly up so they were tying people in, dont know how accurate that is but just check your terms and conditions. As someone else suggested you can probably settle early and pay it off , so could see what loans you can get and what repayments are like to pay it off before you get into the high credit card interest if it is true or should you need it. If you cant get away with no interest then you obviously need to find options to pay the lowest rate possible.


Will have to look into it, I'm sure I'll get stuffed either way, it's a pain!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Will have to look into it, I'm sure I'll get stuffed either way, it's a pain!


Could be wrong, so dont take it as gospel just something I remembered someone mentioning, and though I would mention it in case that is what some companies are doing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had a though there is Tailwaggers trust, they offer help with bills in some cases dont know if that might be any help at all Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals Not sure how it works exactly red about them in a dog mag, Link is there if you do want to check it out.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im glad Redd is more himself  except the leaking bit  hopefully its just temporary & good luck with his insurance I hope you are wrong & they will continue to pay, failing that its our turn to win the lottery on Friday so  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just had a though there is Tailwaggers trust, they offer help with bills in some cases dont know if that might be any help at all Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals Not sure how it works exactly red about them in a dog mag, Link is there if you do want to check it out.


Thanks, will have to look into that. No doubt I won't qualify for it though, I never do, not because I'm rich...far from it, just because me and my girlfriend work you get nothing I won't go on..!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> I was going to say Skinners but could'nt think of the name  Im sure that was the one I looked at for Banjo a while back for low active dogs dont need it now  but may do in the future.


Got some skinners for him last weekend after checking out loads of pet shops that dont stock it, they only had muesli mix or ruff and ready, wanted duck or salmon and rice which they will get in for me but the rough and ready stuff seems ok, been mixing with his old supermarket stuff and hes been eating it, pongs a bit but seems more interesting than the old stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just had a though there is Tailwaggers trust, they offer help with bills in some cases dont know if that might be any help at all Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals Not sure how it works exactly red about them in a dog mag, Link is there if you do want to check it out.


Just checked out this link, couldn't really work it out, seemed to have different pets on there with money required and people were donating. To be honest reading the cases on there they seemed that most were families with income support etc, although we are not rich our poor financial situation mostly down to massive outgoings, mortgage (northern rock), kids etc, don't think we would qualify for anything, thanks for sharing though


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Redd taking full advantage of being poorly, cheeky bugger!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Thank you much appreciated, it's difficult, *little over a week ago we had a healthy larger than life dog that I took for granted and expected him to be part of our family long into his teens, it's happened so fast it's hard to accept. *If he was older I think I would let him go but still think he's got alot left to give


I know exactly how that feels. It is your decision, and it is going to be very hard to keep the children away from his drool especially. I know from experience that it gets absolutely everywhere.

I am very sorry that you are having to make this decision, really sorry. From my own point of view, I don't think I would put a dog through chemotherapy. It is hard enough of humans who understand that it is for their own good. Is there any guarantee that he will recover after that?

I know you don't want to give up on him, who would? But I think it is going to take an awful lot of thought and planning and serious conversations with the children.

I wish you well.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I know exactly how that feels. It is your decision, and it is going to be very hard to keep the children away from his drool especially. I know from experience that it gets absolutely everywhere.
> 
> I am very sorry that you are having to make this decision, really sorry. From my own point of view, I don't think I would put a dog through chemotherapy. It is hard enough of humans who understand that it is for their own good. Is there any guarantee that he will recover after that?
> 
> ...


Cheers, we're well into the chemo now (about 6 weeks), in regards to the kids we've made the garden out of bounds to prevent contact with his pee so this heatwave has been a pain. We looked into the slobber and mostly found info saying that the 1st few days after treatment just don't let the dog sit licking the kids, we can't stop contact with his drool, it would be impossible unless we all went round wearing chemical warfare suits, we are just keeping exposure to a minimum. (We found info saying if you can stop licking, stop it, but if your dog sleeps on your bed, continue to let the dog sleep on your bed, the upset/distress caused by changing your dogs lifestyle isn't worth causing in relation to the actual threat he is to your health, this was a little reassuring so we are just doing our best to minimise contact) My main worries were things along the lines of Dog pees outside and gets a spot on carpet when coming back in, There is nothing that anybody can do about that, think we just got to be sensible.

As for putting him through chemo we had our doubts but apart from the upset last week (which could have been something he ate, we don't know) he's been really well, we had to give it a try and if it made him ill we would have stopped it and nurse him to the end but it hasn't been the case! I'm suffering the most being woken up to him licking my face to let him out for a pee at night EVERY HOUR!!

My girlfriends family visited the other night who last saw Redd when he was very ill. They arrived just as me and my little girl were returning from walking Redd, He was pulling me back to the house and bounding about, all they were saying was "Redds back!" "thought you said he had cancer, what was it then?" If you had asked me 8 weeks ago I would have probably said I wouldn't put a dog through chemo, but having little choice and giving it a go ive been really surprised


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Cheers, we're well into the chemo now (about 6 weeks), in regards to the kids we've made the garden out of bounds to prevent contact with his pee so this heatwave has been a pain. We looked into the slobber and mostly found info saying that the 1st few days after treatment just don't let the dog sit licking the kids, we can't stop contact with his drool, it would be impossible unless we all went round wearing chemical warfare suits, we are just keeping exposure to a minimum. (We found info saying if you can stop licking, stop it, but if your dog sleeps on your bed, continue to let the dog sleep on your bed, the upset/distress caused by changing your dogs lifestyle isn't worth causing in relation to the actual threat he is to your health, this was a little reassuring so we are just doing our best to minimise contact) My main worries were things along the lines of Dog pees outside and gets a spot on carpet when coming back in, There is nothing that anybody can do about that, think we just got to be sensible.
> 
> As for putting him through chemo we had our doubts but apart from the upset last week (which could have been something he ate, we don't know) he's been really well, we had to give it a try and if it made him ill we would have stopped it and nurse him to the end but it hasn't been the case! I'm suffering the most being woken up to him licking my face to let him out for a pee at night EVERY HOUR!!
> 
> My girlfriends family visited the other night who last saw Redd when he was very ill. They arrived just as me and my little girl were returning from walking Redd, He was pulling me back to the house and bounding about, all they were saying was "Redds back!" "thought you said he had cancer, what was it then?" If you had asked me 8 weeks ago I would have probably said I wouldn't put a dog through chemo, but having little choice and giving it a go ive been really surprised


Sorry. That'll teach me not to read the whole thread and to look at the date first, won't it? I am so glad it is working out and I sincerely hope it gets rid of it all for good.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad Redds doing really well now and seems back to his old self. Pictures are great too.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry. That'll teach me not to read the whole thread and to look at the date first, won't it? I am so glad it is working out and I sincerely hope it gets rid of it all for good.


Ha, I did wonder!. Thanks I appreciate that, unfortunately it's very very unlikely he'll be cured but hopefully he'll go into remission and if were really lucky could get another year or two with him which would be great!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad Redds doing really well now and seems back to his old self. Pictures are great too.


He's much better now, he's in again this week and hopefully won't have a repeat of his last session. He got on the bed because he's petrified of the Hoover he normally jumps off when caught but he's been pushing his luck lately! We don't normally get loads of photos of him because he's camera shy aswell! You can point a phone at him no problems, if you select camera (without flash) he'll turn away or cower on the floor! Weird


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> He's much better now, he's in again this week and hopefully won't have a repeat of his last session. He got on the bed because he's petrified of the Hoover he normally jumps off when caught but he's been pushing his luck lately! We don't normally get loads of photos of him because he's camera shy aswell! You can point a phone at him no problems, if you select camera (without flash) he'll turn away or cower on the floor! Weird


Are the going to give him the new addition to the chemo again or going to change it back to the original?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Are the going to give him the new addition to the chemo again or going to change it back to the original?


The vet that's dealing with him said he's been having the same meds all along if so why add Zantac to his meds? She said she normally finds it's something the dog eats as owners feel sorry for their dogs and feed stuff they shouldn't or the increased appetite means they eat something they normally wouldn't !!? Guess I have to go with it, I did question it and will mention it again when I drop him off. If it happens again it will have to stop. A dog flap was also suggested for his peeing, a 6-7 stone dog............that's a door then!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> The vet that's dealing with him said he's been having the same meds all along if so why add Zantac to his meds? She said she normally finds it's something the dog eats as owners feel sorry for their dogs and feed stuff they shouldn't or the increased appetite means they eat something they normally wouldn't !!? Guess I have to go with it, I did question it and will mention it again when I drop him off. If it happens again it will have to stop. A dog flap was also suggested for his peeing, a 6-7 stone dog............that's a door then!


Zantac I think is just an antacid to protect the stomach maybe from the meds
thats may be why they have given them. He could well have eaten something he only had to grab something maybe on a walk that was a bit putrid only takes a second and if one of the kids distracted you may not have been noticed, they do get food driven with the steroids and daisy whos cushings which is the same effect, before the meds, used to mine sweep for every little crumb and thing she could find. Hee Hee see what you mean about a dog flap, perhaps not the most intelligent suggestion was it About the only way to create one would probably be take the whole door off and done with it.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Zantac I think is just an antacid to protect the stomach maybe from the meds
> thats may be why they have given them. He could well have eaten something he only had to grab something maybe on a walk that was a bit putrid only takes a second and if one of the kids distracted you may not have been noticed, they do get food driven with the steroids and daisy whos cushings which is the same effect, before the meds, used to mine sweep for every little crumb and thing she could find. Hee Hee see what you mean about a dog flap, perhaps not the most intelligent suggestion was it About the only way to create one would probably be take the whole door off and done with it.


I just wondered why they started him on zantac, he had 4 chemo sessions and wasn't given it, we didn't complain of him having gas or anything and after his last session they gave Zantac to come home with surely to counter act the side effects of a new med they just given him!? We do walk past a crab apple tree and I've had to pull them out of his mouth before, there's also lots of small toys about that we try and keep out his way but he sometimes chews so can't rule it out. A few years ago we were having a birthday party at our house, the following day I went out in the garden to clean up his toilet to find a deflated balloon on top of his poo saying happy birthday


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice to get photos of him He sounds like he is doing well!

Maybe a stupid suggestion..but is there any way you may be able to teach him to pee on puppy pads and place these by the door? At least you can uninterrupted sleep that way!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> Nice to get photos of him He sounds like he is doing well!
> 
> Maybe a stupid suggestion..but is there any way you may be able to teach him to pee on puppy pads and place these by the door? At least you can uninterrupted sleep that way!


Don't know if I want to go down that road really, we bought some puppy pads in case he has an accident or if he can't get me out of bed though. It's an idea but don't want him peeing in the house all the time which could see happening! He's persistent, he had me up all night the other night, it got to about 10 mins before my alarm was going to go off and he started licking me, I played dead hoping he would wait 10 mins, I was shattered, then he went to my girlfriend and failed, he ended up opening my little girls door and she come and got me up!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I just wondered why they started him on zantac, he had 4 chemo sessions and wasn't given it, we didn't complain of him having gas or anything and after his last session they gave Zantac to come home with surely to counter act the side effects of a new med they just given him!? We do walk past a crab apple tree and I've had to pull them out of his mouth before, there's also lots of small toys about that we try and keep out his way but he sometimes chews so can't rule it out. A few years ago we were having a birthday party at our house, the following day I went out in the garden to clean up his toilet to find a deflated balloon on top of his poo saying happy birthday


There used to be an airedale around her years ago, and she made herself really ill with windfall apples, the owners kids were throwing them and she was eating them as well and with the apples fermenting in the stomach and the jumping about too she gave herself Bloat, which is dangerous and can end up as torsion so ended up in the vets. Think Labs are known for being a bit of a guts anyway, or all the ones Ive known seem to have been

We used have a Samoyed quite a few years ago and he was a guts. When my daughter had a party when she was a kid we had a bouncy castle and I laid out the food on a breakfast bar that had a space underneath in the kitchen. Usually kids as you probably know tend to pick a few bits and you get a lot of waste.
This particular party the food was really dissapearing, then found out the kids had been feeding him, he had been sitting under neath having all sorts poked down him from sausage rolls to fondant fancies. The Nuclear fall out was apparent for a couple of days:scared:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I can imagine that made a mess!! We've always been lucky, redds always been an oppurtunist, we've had similar things with bbqs, when we 1st moved in this house he chewed up the hallway carpet and underlay (that's why it's tiled now!) he chewed the staircase, skirting, he chewed lumps out of the wall at my girlfriends mums house, numerous shoes, toys, hes destroyed seatbelts in 2 of my cars, headrests, eaten through his lead when tied up outside my mums whilst we ate and was found swimming in my mums fish pond destroying her lillies! He pulls on the lead but we gave up on halties because he would slip them into his mouth and bite through it (3 times). Before me and my girlfriend lived together I walked back to my house to get my car after a night out and took redd, I left him in my car whilst I popped in to get something , I returned and couldn't see him in my car (window was open a few inches but thought surely not) I found him in the footwell eating the pedals I say we've been lucky because it's never done him any harm in the past! Oh and if you thought at least you could lock him in a dog proof room when alone think again he can open doors.....both ways:scared:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> I can imagine that made a mess!! We've always been lucky, redds always been an oppurtunist, we've had similar things with bbqs, when we 1st moved in this house he chewed up the hallway carpet and underlay (that's why it's tiled now!) he chewed the staircase, skirting, he chewed lumps out of the wall at my girlfriends mums house, numerous shoes, toys, hes destroyed seatbelts in 2 of my cars, headrests, eaten through his lead when tied up outside my mums whilst we ate and was found swimming in my mums fish pond destroying her lillies! He pulls on the lead but we gave up on halties because he would slip them into his mouth and bite through it (3 times). Before me and my girlfriend lived together I walked back to my house to get my car after a night out and took redd, I left him in my car whilst I popped in to get something , I returned and couldn't see him in my car (window was open a few inches but thought surely not) I found him in the footwell eating the pedals I say we've been lucky because it's never done him any harm in the past! Oh and if you thought at least you could lock him in a dog proof room when alone think again he can open doors.....both ways:scared:


Flippin Eck, You sure he wasnt a Siberian Husky in a former life they are all the sorts of things they get up too!! He certainly is a character though, I must admit his escapades have made me laugh, no wonder why you love him so much, life sure aint dull with Redd around is it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Flippin Eck, You sure he wasnt a Siberian Husky in a former life they are all the sorts of things they get up too!! He certainly is a character though, I must admit his escapades have made me laugh, no wonder why you love him so much, life sure aint dull with Redd around is it.


In fact Ive give you Rep, although not sure it its for making me laugh with Redds escapades or that you deserve it for being a long suffering owner for all the Damage and distruction hes left in his wake!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Flippin Eck, You sure he wasnt a Siberian Husky in a former life they are all the sorts of things they get up too!! He certainly is a character though, I must admit his escapades have made me laugh, no wonder why you love him so much, life sure aint dull with Redd around is it.


Sounds more spotty to me :lol: its a good job we can all see the funny side even when its £'s


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Sounds more spotty to me :lol: its a good job we can all see the funny side even when its £'s


Dont know if its a case of seeing the funny side, or more resignation and being driven a sandwich short of a picnic to be honest


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In fact Ive give you Rep, although not sure it its for making me laugh with Redds escapades or that you deserve it for being a long suffering owner for all the Damage and distruction hes left in his wake!!





Dally Banjo said:


> Sounds more spotty to me :lol: its a good job we can all see the funny side even when its £'s





Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont know if its a case of seeing the funny side, or more resignation and being driven a sandwich short of a picnic to be honest


It's not all his fault to be fair, when he was bought it wasn't under the best circumstances we were still young and he was an Xmas present for my girlfriend from her mum. He wasn't properly trained but to be honest he's not stupid, he'll roll over, bring a ball, sit, lay, recall but if your outside he won't listen, I've tried treats etc he just looks at you as if to say can't you see I'm busy, maybe later! He was good practice for the kids because they're worse!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> It's not all his fault to be fair, when he was bought it wasn't under the best circumstances we were still young and he was an Xmas present for my girlfriend from her mum. He wasn't properly trained but to be honest he's not stupid, he'll roll over, bring a ball, sit, lay, recall but if your outside he won't listen, I've tried treats etc he just looks at you as if to say can't you see I'm busy, maybe later! He was good practice for the kids because they're worse!!


Definately spot then :lol: Holly was a right slipper bandit when we got her at 8months  she still wanders off with one now but recons she is just tidying up :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> It's not all his fault to be fair, when he was bought it wasn't under the best circumstances we were still young and he was an Xmas present for my girlfriend from her mum. He wasn't properly trained but to be honest he's not stupid, he'll roll over, bring a ball, sit, lay, recall but if your outside he won't listen, I've tried treats etc he just looks at you as if to say can't you see I'm busy, maybe later! He was good practice for the kids because they're worse!!


We werent saying its Redds fault just sympathising cos we have nutters too
who get up to allsorts:yikes:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Definately spot then :lol: Holly was a right slipper bandit when we got her at 8months  she still wanders off with one now but recons she is just tidying up :lol:





Sled dog hotel said:


> We werent saying its Redds fault just sympathising cos we have nutters too
> who get up to allsorts:yikes:


He's certainly a nutter! It's lucky we ended up with him really and not guide dogs for the blind


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Last night was strange, my little girl woke me about 1.30 with her coughing, I got up to get her a drink and thought I may aswell let redd out, he was led by the front door eyes closed (he's normally on his feet as soon as he here's movement) I called him and no reaction:scared: my heart sank, I called him again and eyes open and out he went I went back to bed and he didn't disturb me all night and no accidents :confused1:Was good to get some sleep!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> Last night was strange, my little girl woke me about 1.30 with her coughing, I got up to get her a drink and thought I may aswell let redd out, he was led by the front door eyes closed (he's normally on his feet as soon as he here's movement) I called him and no reaction:scared: my heart sank, I called him again and eyes open and out he went I went back to bed and he didn't disturb me all night and no accidents :confused1:Was good to get some sleep!


A gold star for Redd then :thumbup: Banjo got 3 last week :thumbup: not today though


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you managed to get some sleep at long last, he was probably in a deep sleep bless him, these do it occassionally and frighten the life out of me especially when its the old girl that does it.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Think he must have been, suppose it must knacker him out aswell, at least his day is pretty much the same as his night (sat on his backside) i have to go to work the only time you normally see him sleep is if he falls asleep in front of you, but then his feet normally run, he snores, and you know hes still there! it woke me up though! hopefully hes planning on another minimum toilet break tonight!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiley said:


> Think he must have been, suppose it must knacker him out aswell, at least his day is pretty much the same as his night (sat on his backside) i have to go to work the only time you normally see him sleep is if he falls asleep in front of you, but then his feet normally run, he snores, and you know hes still there! it woke me up though! hopefully hes planning on another minimum toilet break tonight!


I really hope he does have another good night for all your sakes. It does wear you down, a night or two you can cope with but when it goes on and on it is hard and makes you feel so rough too. I had it with one of my older dogs from time to time, she used to have inflamatory stages of arthritis plus started on the old doggie senile stuff, they tend to go on night manoevers, start about 11 at night and settle about 4am, that was fun, so I know how you feel.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I really hope he does have another good night for all your sakes. It does wear you down, a night or two you can cope with but when it goes on and on it is hard and makes you feel so rough too. I had it with one of my older dogs from time to time, she used to have inflamatory stages of arthritis plus started on the old doggie senile stuff, they tend to go on night manoevers, start about 11 at night and settle about 4am, that was fun, so I know how you feel.


Not holding out much hope, he's been regular this evening. It does get a bit much after a while, I'm hoping the course comes to an end soon, I understood it to be 8 weeks to start with but the vets saying 8-10 mths


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

A few more of Redd


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Tiley said:


> A few more of Redd


what lovely loevly gentle boy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiley said:


> A few more of Redd


Awwwwwwwwwwwww wonderful pics  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> what lovely loevly gentle boy





Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww wonderful pics  x


For all his bad behaviour he's good with the kids, he puts up with alot!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Special boy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hes so gentle with the kids, and looks like they adore him too, fantastics pics.:thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Well he's in for chemo today vet has worked out the protocol will be roughly £150 every 3 weeks for next 6-8 months that's without setbacks, or steroids a few quid a month but may only live for 2-4 months. I've said keep going with chemo but if he reacts to it today like last time I'm going to have to stop it


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Tiley said:


> Well he's in for chemo today vet has worked out the protocol will be roughly £150 every 3 weeks for next 6-8 months that's without setbacks, or steroids a few quid a month but may only live for 2-4 months. I've said keep going with chemo but if he reacts to it today like last time I'm going to have to stop it


that makes sense. . .if you think it causes him more suffering than extending his life is worth then I would stop it too. . .I hope it all goes smoothly though and he doesn't react  poor little guy he's lovely


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed for him, hope it goes well  xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Well he's in for chemo today vet has worked out the protocol will be roughly £150 every 3 weeks for next 6-8 months that's without setbacks, or steroids a few quid a month but may only live for 2-4 months. I've said keep going with chemo but if he reacts to it today like last time I'm going to have to stop it


Really hope everything goes well today and after the chemo.
Keep us posted how he is doing.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> that makes sense. . .if you think it causes him more suffering than extending his life is worth then I would stop it too. . .I hope it all goes smoothly though and he doesn't react  poor little guy he's lovely





Dally Banjo said:


> Everything crossed for him, hope it goes well  xxx





Sled dog hotel said:


> Really hope everything goes well today and after the chemo.
> Keep us posted how he is doing.


Thanks and will do, no calls yet so thats a good sign. Before anyone gets confused I've changed my name on here too!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Just popped in the vets, he's had his chemo, and ok to come home tonight they did say his blood cell count was ok but his White cell count was slightly high and may have an infection, so been given antibiotics


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> Just popped in the vets, he's had his chemo, and ok to come home tonight they did say his blood cell count was ok but his White cell count was slightly high and may have an infection, so been given antibiotics


that's good though. . if his white cell count is high. . . it's much better than it being low. . .when I used to work in Weston Park cancer hospital we would have people who had received chemo and their white cell count was practically zero. . . they were classed as neutropenic and couldn't fight off infection well at all. . .because the chemo can reduce white blood cell count

if his is high at least it means his body is fighting the infection that he has. . .and the antibiotics will certainly help! Bet you're looking forward to getting him home for a cuddle!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Just popped in the vets, he's had his chemo, and ok to come home tonight they did say his blood cell count was ok but his White cell count was slightly high and may have an infection, so been given antibiotics


Glad his chemo went OK, they did say slightly raised so hoping if he has picked up an infection with the ABs he should be Ok


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> that's good though. . if his white cell count is high. . . it's much better than it being low. . .when I used to work in Weston Park cancer hospital we would have people who had received chemo and their white cell count was practically zero. . . they were classed as neutropenic and couldn't fight off infection well at all. . .because the chemo can reduce white blood cell count
> 
> if his is high at least it means his body is fighting the infection that he has. . .and the antibiotics will certainly help! Bet you're looking forward to getting him home for a cuddle!





Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad his chemo went OK, they did say slightly raised so hoping if he has picked up an infection with the ABs he should be Ok


Yep, looking good, dreading him falling I'll again though, will have to wait and see


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Picked him up from vets, so far so good he's still got to take steroids every other day (now 7 used to be 8) but he's also been put on duphatrim, which I believe is an antibiotic but not sure


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Im glad he's home, not sure about the duphatrim but would think so, hope you all have a good night  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Picked him up from vets, so far so good he's still got to take steroids every other day (now 7 used to be 8) but he's also been put on duphatrim, which I believe is an antibiotic but not sure


It is a wide spectrum antibiotic just checked it on Noah

Uses

Duphatrim 80 Tablets are indicated for oral use in dogs.

When susceptible organisms are present Duphatrim 80 Tablets may be effective in treating the following conditions:

 Alimentary tract infections.

 Respiratory and urogenital infections.

 Skin and wound infections.

 Eye and ear infections.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like they think somethings up then, hopefully not too serious. He seems ok, I overslept today so didn't walk him this morning but he's desperate for a walk so that's a good sign!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Looks like they think somethings up then, hopefully not too serious. He seems ok, I overslept today so didn't walk him this morning but he's desperate for a walk so that's a good sign!


Probably just given him a broad spectrum one that covers a lot of infections just in case. if he seems Ok in himself I wouldnt start worrying too much.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

It's 2 days since chemo and much better than his last dose, he's eating, being his annoying self, me and my little girl just took him to the woods for a walk, he was fine, playing with other dogs, he would have gone round again:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> It's 2 days since chemo and much better than his last dose, he's eating, being his annoying self, me and my little girl just took him to the woods for a walk, he was fine, playing with other dogs, he would have gone round again:thumbup:


Great News, so glad he seems his happy normal self this time with no effects.
Glad you all had a really good afternoon at the woods:thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Great News, so glad he seems his happy normal self this time with no effects.
> Glad you all had a really good afternoon at the woods:thumbup:


Thanks, it was good for him to get a run, looks like he possibly ate something last time! He's a nightmare though, weve been told to keep an eye on his scavenging and last night I got home from work, my girlfriends painting salt dough with the kids at the table.........you can guess the rest:mad2: he seems ok though. The kids are no better, my girl approaches other dogs which is something I'm trying to stop her doing, she doesn't understand not all dogs appreciate 3 year old girls !!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

redginald said:


> Thanks, it was good for him to get a run, looks like he possibly ate something last time! He's a nightmare though, weve been told to keep an eye on his scavenging and last night I got home from work, my girlfriends painting salt dough with the kids at the table.........you can guess the rest:mad2: he seems ok though. The kids are no better, my girl approaches other dogs which is something I'm trying to stop her doing, she doesn't understand not all dogs appreciate 3 year old girls !!


Oh no... heis also extra hungry from all the steroids - hope he continues to have no ill effects from it!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> Oh no... heis also extra hungry from all the steroids - hope he continues to have no ill effects from it!


Extra hungry, and still extra thirsty!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

i havnt got any advice but just wanted to wish you and yours well during this very difficult time (((hugs)))


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Well that last lot of chemo went much better, he's really been himself this week, no side effects at all, even the peeing has slowed a little possibly helped by the antibiotics, he got me up twice last night and once the night before which is better than every hour!! His insurance has now been used, got rejected for interest free credit card ( possibly because I never cancel cards I just pay them off and rip them up so have a few already in my name!) my credit card company has said they will allow money transfer into my account at 0% so looks as this is my only option, don't need this really but that's the choice we've made, wish I went with petplan:mad2:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

so glad its all going well with his treatment , sorry for the money issues


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

natty01 said:


> so glad its all going well with his treatment , sorry for the money issues


Thanks. Timings not the best having 2 kids with Xmas on the way and my girls birthday in dec we've got to be realistic, if we had no debt then would let the vet have my card but like many others that's not the case!! Gonna chat to vet to see if they can reduce the chemo a little, maybe widen the gaps if poss, I don't want to stop it because it's working and I couldn't pull the plug on him, but at the same time can't get the family in more of a financial mess for the sake of paying for treatment that may or will stop becoming effective at some point anyway, it can't be cured, it's a right old miserable situation


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Thanks. Timings not the best having 2 kids with Xmas on the way and my girls birthday in dec we've got to be realistic, if we had no debt then would let the vet have my card but like many others that's not the case!! Gonna chat to vet to see if they can reduce the chemo a little, maybe widen the gaps if poss, I don't want to stop it because it's working and I couldn't pull the plug on him, but at the same time can't get the family in more of a financial mess for the sake of paying for treatment that may or will stop becoming effective at some point anyway, it can't be cured, it's a right old miserable situation


Glad Redds done well this session and with no nasty side effects like last time. So sorry to hear though that you couldnt finance it has you hoped.
This may be a total shot in the dark but certainly worth a go, do you know what drugs he is on including the name of the chemo? You could give vet-medic a ring they sell a lot of the prescription drugs as standard but can source and supply other medication too. Example Daisys vetoryl for her cushings is 67.00 for a 30 day supply, from vet medic its £0.96 per tablet less then half the cost. with prescription stuff you do have to get a script to send with the order, but still works out loads cheaper. Worth giving them a ring they have a vet there to speak to and a veterinary pharmacist. 0800 387348
Ive been using them for years. I wanted to buy vaccines once and wanted to know if you could get individual ones rather then the cocktail in one (wont bore you with the details why) They could get me 3 in one vaccs admitted I would have to buy ten but the 10 was only about £102 cant remember if it was +vat or not, but when you compare!! barely £10.00 each. Well worth a phone call to ask if they can supply all his meds and the price, then you only need to ask what the script charge will be. Obviously if they have to have him in there, there may be a charge for that, but if you can save lots on his meds and chemo, or save anything on some of the meds at least every little helps.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad Redds done well this session and with no nasty side effects like last time. So sorry to hear though that you couldnt finance it has you hoped.
> This may be a total shot in the dark but certainly worth a go, do you know what drugs he is on including the name of the chemo? You could give vet-medic a ring they sell a lot of the prescription drugs as standard but can source and supply other medication too. Example Daisys vetoryl for her cushings is 67.00 for a 30 day supply, from vet medic its £0.96 per tablet less then half the cost. with prescription stuff you do have to get a script to send with the order, but still works out loads cheaper. Worth giving them a ring they have a vet there to speak to and a veterinary pharmacist. 0800 387348
> Ive been using them for years. I wanted to buy vaccines once and wanted to know if you could get individual ones rather then the cocktail in one (wont bore you with the details why) They could get me 3 in one vaccs admitted I would have to buy ten but the 10 was only about £102 cant remember if it was +vat or not, but when you compare!! barely £10.00 each. Well worth a phone call to ask if they can supply all his meds and the price, then you only need to ask what the script charge will be. Obviously if they have to have him in there, there may be a charge for that, but if you can save lots on his meds and chemo, or save anything on some of the meds at least every little helps.


Cheers, sounds like a good idea. Only problem is i'm not sure i would feel comfortable giving him the chemo. i've heard you have to double glove to give the pills as its radioactive, its bad enough with watching his pee poo and slobber around the kids with out the worry of him sicking up radioactive sick all over the carpet Also it seems he's always on a drip when hes in the vet having it, also don't know if any of the treatment is injected as thats something else i would be very wary of! think its probably for the best if hes treated out of the house just in case he does react badly to it. Its definately something i could look into, maybe get the preds through them although i dont believe they cost much anyway ? If it wasn't chemo drugs i would definately be keen but as soon as radioactive words are used it makes me a little paranoid!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Cheers, sounds like a good idea. Only problem is i'm not sure i would feel comfortable giving him the chemo. i've heard you have to double glove to give the pills as its radioactive, its bad enough with watching his pee poo and slobber around the kids with out the worry of him sicking up radioactive sick all over the carpet Also it seems he's always on a drip when hes in the vet having it, also don't know if any of the treatment is injected as thats something else i would be very wary of! think its probably for the best if hes treated out of the house just in case he does react badly to it. Its definately something i could look into, maybe get the preds through them although i dont believe they cost much anyway ? If it wasn't chemo drugs i would definately be keen but as soon as radioactive words are used it makes me a little paranoid!


maybe he is given some of the chemo through the drip, some of it is given intravenously. was just an idea even if you cold get just some of them and save a bit of money.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> maybe he is given some of the chemo through the drip, some of it is given intravenously. was just an idea even if you cold get just some of them and save a bit of money.


Think I've got some paperwork somewhere with his meds on there, if I get bit of time will look into them, see what's costing the most and look at how it's given. Thanks for that, even if I dont use them for chemo, it's worth knowing you can get meds for less for the future.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Done a little research on redds treatment, seems there are 2 main treatments, cyclophosphamide that can be given by drip or tablets, I belive redds is dripped. Also vincristine which I belive can only be given by drip. They both seem to be very serious drugs and just reading about them gave me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Done a little research on redds treatment, seems there are 2 main treatments, cyclophosphamide that can be given by drip or tablets, I belive redds is dripped. Also vincristine which I belive can only be given by drip. They both seem to be very serious drugs and just reading about them gave me the heebie jeebies!


You could always enquire about his meds, if you could find out if you can get them and how much, then you could ask the vet how much for a script and for them to administer them and then weigh up if there is any savings.
With Daisys blood tests she needs for monitoring the cushings, I found a lab that does a monitoring package with the special test plus all the biochemistry
and other tests included. Even with still paying for the injection she has to have as part of the test, and her being in there for 3/4 hrs for which I pay them a charge for doing it really, I have halved my 3 monthy bill as regards to the tests she needs by half which is a £100 I save each time. It was just over 200
now its just over 100. Shes not insured either so it really does help.

For the sake of a phone call and a bit of research might well be worth it, it certainly was for Daisys stuff.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Would the vet be ok with getting the meds from elsewhere? That would be the best option I think, when I get a minute may give them a call. Thought it would be a good idea to take my boy in his pushchair, my little girl with selective hearing and redd around a lake and the woods, redd had to be on lead of course otherwise he ends up in the lake and not up for that today, soon realised it wasn't such a great idea:scared:, managed to get most the way round before redd managed to get into what I would call a swamp. I won't be doing that again soon, or next time I may purchase a pair of rollerblades, think redd may think he's a husky!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Would the vet be ok with getting the meds from elsewhere? That would be the best option I think, when I get a minute may give them a call. Thought it would be a good idea to take my boy in his pushchair, my little girl with selective hearing and redd around a lake and the woods, redd had to be on lead of course otherwise he ends up in the lake and not up for that today, soon realised it wasn't such a great idea:scared:, managed to get most the way round before redd managed to get into what I would call a swamp. I won't be doing that again soon, or next time I may purchase a pair of rollerblades, think redd may think he's a husky!


The pharmacy I gave you has been going for years, so would be fine, everything has to come from the maufacturer anyway as I assume like daisys vetoryl its a brand name rather then generic for example hers is from dechra.
Way I look at it you have nothing to lose pricing up the drugs, what a script is and the charge for having him in there and the vets administering it, and asking the vets the question.

Sounds like you had a good day even if you could have done without the swap part of it.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just made a small balance transfer for now and speaking to my credit card company it will be interest free till oct 2012 so that's something. I'm going to chat with vet about cheaper ways to continue his chemo, the pssibility of making it less often, as at least he had the 4 week intensive treatment, and hopefully all though not perfect steroids and reduced chemo should keep him going for a bit, I'll also put forward your idea of sourcing my own meds, and get a better idea of exactly how much and what I will need. The swamp did top the day off, spent the morning tidying, the afternoon being pulled round the lake, carrying my girl and trying to control redds speed to stop my boy getting whiplash, or catapulted to the moon, to bring back a stinking muddy redd into the house I've been cleaning:mad2:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Redds 7th birthday today:thumbup:, we didn't know for sure he would see this day so we are glad, ok it's not 12 or 14 like I had in mind but 7 is better than 6!! and I belive he is now classed as a "senior" dog, I know it's not much but it makes me feel a little better. He's just had a good walk with the family around the lake and woods, no swamp today even though it is his birthday, although that wasn't from a lack of trying on his part, and almost knocking my 19month old boy in instead that was after he darted towards another dog earlier on the walk for a sniff and snapped his flexi lead:scared:. Anyways he's home now and just enjoyed a dog beer!! After that walk I almost drank it myself but thought better of it after reading the ingredients!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:Happy Birthday Redd :thumbup:  x

Sorry been off air my puter broke :scared: :cryin: all new singing danceing one now though :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased he made his 7th birthday and was fit enough to really enjoy it with his family :thumbup:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread, how sad! 
But HAPPY BIRTHDAY REDD!
How great that he's made it to his birthday 
Lets hope he could even make another in the future 
Good luck Redd!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the messages! A few pics of redds day, the lead with a new knot in it , and my daughter making snow angels with no snow, shes copying redd but i think hes making swan poo angels

Hopefully he will see his next birthday, one week at a time for now but so far so good:thumbup:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

happy birthday redd xxxx

he looks so much like my maddie , they cant be twins tho her 7th birthday was sept 21st


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

natty01 said:


> happy birthday redd xxxx
> 
> he looks so much like my maddie , they cant be twins tho her 7th birthday was sept 21st


Thanks, what breeder did you get maddie from? So many labs about but they can all look so different! As we went back to the car tonight walked passed somebody with 3 choc labs, all smaller than redd but still thought you must be mad!! His were all off lead and well behaved, I think redd was dropped on his head as a pup to be honest, 3 redds would drive me insane!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birhtday Redd. Cant believe they actually do dog beer
Fantastic pics the snow angels one really made me laugh, looks like you had a great day!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww i hope he has had a lovely birthday i bet he's shattered from all the excitement!

I'm so glad to be reading good news after a hard shift at work! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Happy Birhtday Redd. Cant believe they actually do dog beer
> Fantastic pics the snow angels one really made me laugh, looks like you had a great day!!:thumbup:





Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awww i hope he has had a lovely birthday i bet he's shattered from all the excitement!
> 
> I'm so glad to be reading good news after a hard shift at work!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY


He's asleep now, must be the beer!. My little girl made about 5/6 birthday cards for him too, he looked like he really appreciated it !


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

redginald said:


> Thanks, what breeder did you get maddie from? So many labs about but they can all look so different! As we went back to the car tonight walked passed somebody with 3 choc labs, all smaller than redd but still thought you must be mad!! His were all off lead and well behaved, I think redd was dropped on his head as a pup to be honest, 3 redds would drive me insane!


she was second hand the start of her name is royal moss and i think her breeder is in staffordshire but not sure.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

natty01 said:


> she was second hand the start of her name is royal moss and i think her breeder is in staffordshire but not sure.


Redds name starts julmared, breeder in Wales, think they only breed cocker spaniels now.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Had this week off and we've taken redd around the woods most days and he kept up no problems, he's been great, he's even put weight back on and will be interested as to what it is next vet visit he's looking happy:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Can see why you all love him so much he is fabulous with the kids isnt he and its obvious they adore him in return. So glad he is doing so well on the treatment now and no nasty side effects like the last time.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Can see why you all love him so much he is fabulous with the kids isnt he and its obvious they adore him in return. So glad he is doing so well on the treatment now and no nasty side effects like the last time.


Can't fault him with the little ones! Better book him in for chemo next week though as it's due:frown5:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've only just seen this thread, and read through it all.
Redds a very lucky boy to have such caring owners, I hope he continues to improve:thumbup:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> I've only just seen this thread, and read through it all.
> Redds a very lucky boy to have such caring owners, I hope he continues to improve:thumbup:


Thanks, to be honest he's been spoiled since we got his diagnosis, I would be lying if I said he's always been spoiled!! When he was taken in Ill and kept overnight originally, kind of made us realise what we had with him, such a pain in the a**e that dog, but wouldn't be without him!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> Thanks, to be honest he's been spoiled since we got his diagnosis, I would be lying if I said he's always been spoiled!! When he was taken in Ill and kept overnight originally, kind of made us realise what we had with him, such a pain in the a**e that dog, but wouldn't be without him!


we would all be lying if we said we didn't take our dogs for granted sometimes so don't feel bad for that. .. he will have known how much you love him before he started getting spoilt rotten anyway! Dogs can sense feelings


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> we would all be lying if we said we didn't take our dogs for granted sometimes so don't feel bad for that. .. he will have known how much you love him before he started getting spoilt rotten anyway! Dogs can sense feelings


True! He got walked every day and the occasional walk at weekends to the woods but when the kids came along we used to find ourselves taking the kids to feed the ducks etc without redd because he was such a handful, always felt it was a shame but he was his own worst enemy. Ever since we've taken him along, he's still a handful but feel better for taking him!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to vet today to book him in for his chemo tomorrow been putting it off to be honest and my girlfriend has been telling me he's been "weird" today, he seems a little lazy today, and as i posted on another thread he's put weight on noticeably (i'm not that concerned tbh). He's definately been eating more as a 15kg bag normally just lasts a month (large scoop in morning and same in evening) when i changed his food i mixed it with the stuff he had left which was quite alot, hes being fed to appetite and its all gone 

Another thing is i've noticed a lump on his side under his skin, its about the size of a peanut i'm going to mention it to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> Went to vet today to book him in for his chemo tomorrow been putting it off to be honest and my girlfriend has been telling me he's been "weird" today, he seems a little lazy today, and as i posted on another thread he's put weight on noticeably (i'm not that concerned tbh). He's definately been eating more as a 15kg bag normally just lasts a month (large scoop in morning and same in evening) when i changed his food i mixed it with the stuff he had left which was quite alot, hes being fed to appetite and its all gone
> 
> Another thing is i've noticed a lump on his side under his skin, its about the size of a peanut i'm going to mention it to the vet tomorrow


to be honest as long as he doesn't get really obese I wouldn't worry too much at all  I would worry more if he lost lots and lots I'm sure you'd rather him be a little podgy than become really underweight


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

good luck with the chemo


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Went to vet today to book him in for his chemo tomorrow been putting it off to be honest and my girlfriend has been telling me he's been "weird" today, he seems a little lazy today, and as i posted on another thread he's put weight on noticeably (i'm not that concerned tbh). He's definately been eating more as a 15kg bag normally just lasts a month (large scoop in morning and same in evening) when i changed his food i mixed it with the stuff he had left which was quite alot, hes being fed to appetite and its all gone
> 
> Another thing is i've noticed a lump on his side under his skin, its about the size of a peanut i'm going to mention it to the vet tomorrow


Is he still on the steroids? they will do it very time with the appetite increase and eating more.

Is the lump on his side round and smooth and quite firm but a bit squidgy
and can you move it around in the skin quite a bit? If its like that could well just be a lipoma which is a fatty lamp. Mine have had loads of them over the years.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is he still on the steroids? they will do it very time with the appetite increase and eating more.
> 
> Is the lump on his side round and smooth and quite firm but a bit squidgy
> and can you move it around in the skin quite a bit? If its like that could well just be a lipoma which is a fatty lamp. Mine have had loads of them over the years.


Yep, he takes 7 preds every other day, I'm not that concerned, I find it more worrying when he's off his food and looking skinny. It's hard to tell it feels round, you can move it a little under the skin but feels as though it's situated if you know what I mean(I can grab a pinch... ok handful of his skin and the lump doesn't seem to want to come with it like it's attached to the muscle possibly:confused1: Hopefully it's what you said, I guess I'll know tomorrow


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow. That boy is certainly a character- he'll come out the other side just to cause some havoc.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered if you have heard of the drug CV247 for treating cancer in animals? I've been reading a lot about it recently. Just thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi, I just wondered if you have heard of the drug CV247 for treating cancer in animals? I've been reading a lot about it recently. Just thought it was worth a mention.


Hi, thanks, not heard of it no but going to google it now!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Hi, thanks, not heard of it no but going to google it now!!


Apparently it had some amazing results cant remember the guys name that originated it was John Carter I think.

Hope Redd gets on well tomorrow and the lumps nothing to worry about and just a fatty lipoma.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey read this blog all about it and it's patients!

AVG search | Home page


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry this is the link! I don't know what happened there.

Pets with cancer trying CV247


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Vet just called, chemo went to plan, they put a needle into the lump and she said all she got out were fatty cells, she said to keep an eye on the size of it but wouldn't worry


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Vet just called, chemo went to plan, they put a needle into the lump and she said all she got out were fatty cells, she said to keep an eye on the size of it but wouldn't worry


Thank goodness for that, suspected it might just be a fatty Lipoma, Lost count of the number this lot have had over the years, Daisys had a few taken off alone, without my others.

Glad his chemo all went OK. fingers crossed he will be side effect free again like last time:thumbup:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad the chemotherapy we to plan!! Does it have any side effects like it does for humans?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Glad the chemotherapy we to plan!! Does it have any side effects like it does for humans?


I think he's had about 6 or 7 doses now, and he hasn't reacted badly at all to it but belive some dogs don't get on with it as well. If you read back through the thread a while back he became very Ill after a dose and had to stay with the vet but this could have been something he ate. He pees alot but think that's the steroids he's on. Their hair doesn't fall out like in humans as it's not as strong but they keep shaving him for drips and scans and the hair doesn't grow back very quickly (he's starting to look like a pig!) I really wouldn't put him through it if it made him Ill but apart from the odd off day he's really his normal self:thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> I think he's had about 6 or 7 doses now, and he hasn't reacted badly at all to it but belive some dogs don't get on with it as well. If you read back through the thread a while back he became very Ill after a dose and had to stay with the vet but this could have been something he ate. He pees alot but think that's the steroids he's on. Their hair doesn't fall out like in humans as it's not as strong but they keep shaving him for drips and scans and the hair doesn't grow back very quickly (he's starting to look like a pig!) I really wouldn't put him through it if it made him Ill but apart from the odd off day he's really his normal self:thumbup:


The slow hair growth could be the steroids too. Before Daisy had her cushings treatment when she was producing way too much steroid, she didnt moult her coat was dead and lifeless and if they had to shave her for anything it never grew back at all. In fact the lack of growth and moulting was what bugged me that something else way wrong, she was already on Thyroid treatment as its a sign of that too and was already diagnosed hypo thyroid but still it didnt improve as it usually does in a few months. Was then we found out it was cushings too. Think steroids can also knock out the thyroid function too, so that may be a contribution with Redd ass far as hair growth and skin condition.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The slow hair growth could be the steroids too. Before Daisy had her cushings treatment when she was producing way too much steroid, she didnt moult her coat was dead and lifeless and if they had to shave her for anything it never grew back at all. In fact the lack of growth and moulting was what bugged me that something else way wrong, she was already on Thyroid treatment as its a sign of that too and was already diagnosed hypo thyroid but still it didnt improve as it usually does in a few months. Was then we found out it was cushings too. Think steroids can also knock out the thyroid function too, so that may be a contribution with Redd ass far as hair growth and skin condition.


Maybe it is then, the patches on his arm from the drip have short hairs now, but they shaved his belly in case he needed an xray when he was very I'll and that's still bald!! He also has dry skin on his elbows but he's always had that, cream sorts it out normally


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

He seems good again:thumbup: was in the waiting room and didn't need calling up as I heard footsteps and redd...........redd................REDD! He weighs 38.5kg which isn't as bad as I thought, think the weight needs to spread a little and not just sit in his middle! As the nurse said he looks better he's definately "well wrapped!". I walked him when we got home and he almost ripped my arm off again chasing a cat! He ate all his dinner and has drank around 6pints of water tonight already  but hopefully another relatively side effect free chemo session:thumbup:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> He seems good again:thumbup: was in the waiting room and didn't need calling up as I heard footsteps and redd...........redd................REDD! He weighs 38.5kg which isn't as bad as I thought, think the weight needs to spread a little and not just sit in his middle! As the nurse said he looks better he's definately "well wrapped!". I walked him when we got home and he almost ripped my arm off again chasing a cat! He ate all his dinner and has drank around 6pints of water tonight already  but hopefully another relatively side effect free chemo session:thumbup:


fingers crossed that he doesn't get side effects

bless him he sounds like he has a brilliant character


----------



## 24fjblue (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

I was just wondering how your dog is, I've got a dog undergoing chemo, but he has had a nasty cough starting this weekend and I am just worried that it is the lymphoma rather than kennel cough! Did the cough sound deep and almost like whooping cough?

Thanks

Fiona


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Redds been really well last few weeks, we kind of took it for granted as he's been normal. Tonight though he's not eaten, I just reached down to stroke him and held under his head and his throats swollen again, he's panting a little too. I've tried to call vet but they are closed unless emergency. Does anybody think it would be a good idea to give his steroids tonight? ( he's on every other day and had some last night)


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

24fjblue said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering how your dog is, I've got a dog undergoing chemo, but he has had a nasty cough starting this weekend and I am just worried that it is the lymphoma rather than kennel cough! Did the cough sound deep and almost like whooping cough?
> 
> ...


Hi, his cough was deep but it was kennel cough not the lymphoma. It sounded a bit like he was choking or coughing something up. Good luck with the treatment


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Redds been really well last few weeks, we kind of took it for granted as he's been normal. Tonight though he's not eaten, I just reached down to stroke him and held under his head and his throats swollen again, he's panting a little too. I've tried to call vet but they are closed unless emergency. Does anybody think it would be a good idea to give his steroids tonight? ( he's on every other day and had some last night)


If its every other day and he had them last night personally I think I would perhaps hold fire especially as they are not really due tonight. Trouble with steroids is they can build up and give the symptoms of cushings long term, one of which is heavy panting along with the excess drinking peeing and usually always hungry. Is he drinking plenty, I dont suppose missing one meal would hurt drinking would be important though. Even though his panting tonight, hows his breathing is it normal and not noisy or laboured? Hows his gum colour should be healthy pink, not very pale and deffinately not whitish. If you press against his gum with a index finger the area you put pressure should blanche and with 1/2 seconds return to normal. If it takes 3 or more it can mean his circulation might be struggling. Also check that his gums have no sign of yellowing or the whites of his eyes too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Can never remember the heart rate so just went to look it up.
Found this which is handy as well a perameters tells you how to check pulse and heart rate too, and temperature. Panting can be a sign sometimes there temperature is up, and if the temp is up it can mean infection bacterial or viral.
Sometimes as a rule of thumb their ears are often red hot and I think the pads can be too and possibly inside the groin area. If he did have an infection then that might explain it and perhaps the glands in his neck being up too.
Temperature  A dogs normal temperature is 101 to 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit (38.3 to 39.2 degrees Celcius). To take your dog's temperature, you'll need a rectal thermometer. Put some petroleum jelly on the bulb of the thermometer. Ask someone to hold your dogs head while you lift his tail and insert the thermometer about an inch or so into the rectum. Do not let go of the thermometer. Hold it in until the temperature is read (about 3 minutes for a mercury thermometer), and then remove gently.

Heartbeat and Pulse  Because dogs come in a wide range of sizes, their heartbeats vary. A normal heart beats from 50 to 130 times a minute in a resting dog. Puppies and small dogs have faster speeds, and large dogs in top condition have slower heartbeats. To check your dogs heartbeat, place your fingers over the left side of the chest, where you can feel the strongest beat. To check the pulse, which is the same speed as the heartbeat, press gently on the inside of the top of the hind leg. There is an artery there and the skin is thin, so it's easy to feel the pulse.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If its every other day and he had them last night personally I think I would perhaps hold fire especially as they are not really due tonight. Trouble with steroids is they can build up and give the symptoms of cushings long term, one of which is heavy panting along with the excess drinking peeing and usually always hungry. Is he drinking plenty, I dont suppose missing one meal would hurt drinking would be important though. Even though his panting tonight, hows his breathing is it normal and not noisy or laboured? Hows his gum colour should be healthy pink, not very pale and deffinately not whitish. If you press against his gum with a index finger the area you put pressure should blanche and with 1/2 seconds return to normal. If it takes 3 or more it can mean his circulation might be struggling. Also check that his gums have no sign of yellowing or the whites of his eyes too.


Was hoping you were on! Ive checked his gums they are pink, press them white then straight back to pink. my girlfriend said yesterday look at his eyes they look old, they are puffy and have a little gunge in the corners. Its hard to say how much he's drinking as i automatically fill his bowl when im n the kitchen and i've not been taking notice until now. Hes just walked away from me and gone to sleep outside the kids room, his glands are really swollen and he doesn't seem with it at all, it really doesn't look good. We've only got a strip thermometer, but his ears don't feel especially hot. when he's resting his breathing seems ok but its noisy when on foot. He was originally on 8 steroids daily, last couple months 7 every other, just thought it may make him more comfortable until i can speak to the vet? off to try his pulse now.....


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope he is okay :'( Come on Red  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I would be a useless vet, can't really make out his heartbeat, his nose is dry aswell?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> I would be a useless vet, can't really make out his heartbeat, his nose is dry aswell?


Is his nose really dry and crusty and feels hot? His pulse should be between 
70/180 larger dogs slower pulse. When you checked his gums were they nice tand wet and shiny? Dull sticky gums can mean dehydrated, as can sunken eyes.
A fast pulse can mean shock or fever. If the pulse wa very weak then that a vet call. One thing you can also do to check for dehydration, the skin on his back when gently pulled upwards like a tent, should spring back down quickly, if it stays up and there is a delay that can mean dehydration.

Im just wondering if he has got an infection and a bit of a temperature, the chemo does make them more susceptible to infectionsit lowers the immune system,after all as does the dam steroids too I believe think they lower the immune system. He would pant if he was hot.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This any better instructions for taking the pulse??

Taking a Dog's Pulse
Here are the steps to follow when taking your dog's pulse: 

Use your index and middle fingers to feel inside of your dog's hind leg just below the point where it joins the body (the femoral artery resides there). 
A pulse occurs with every heart beat. You can count how many beats you feel in 15 seconds and then multiply it by 4. That will give you the pulse. 
A normal pulse for a dog is between 70 to 180 beats per minute. In general, the larger the dog, the slower the pulse. Puppies generally have a fast pulse, up to 220 beats per minute. 

A faster pulse usually indicates shock or fever; a very weak pulse indicates that you should call the vet immediately. 

That migh be a bit easier to understand


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

About 80bpm? His gums seem dry I've just pushed him up to his water and he drank a little. Just goin to keep eye on him and hopefully call vet in morning. He's just had a big pee aswell.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> About 80bpm? His gums seem dry I've just pushed him up to his water and he drank a little. Just goin to keep eye on him and hopefully call vet in morning. He's just had a big pee aswell.


doesnt sound too bad then for a large dog, just wondering if he has got an infection of some sort a temperature and panting would follow likely if so. I remember when my mum was having chemo she had to take her temp and they were always on about the temp going high and infections and also on about brusing too I think as well. I know they are at risk of infection. Dont suppose you have any doggie anti biotics about or left over you could poke down him? if you have I cant see as they would do him any harm. Steroids would reduce any inflammation they are an anti inflammatory too after all and he is on them anyway, Maybe one might not be a bad idea thinking about it. Its not like they have told you to take him off them, he still has to have one every other day.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah it would be a good idea to take his temperature regularly. . .I would ask your vet about a safe thermometer for him because as above chemo really does lower the immune system. . . he could end up neutropenic. . .but I think with him being at home he's quite nice and safe from most infections  I would just keep him away from other dogs if he's not seeming himself 

poor little guy he's doing so well though


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope he's a bit better today, you can get thermometers that you use on ears for kittens/cats not sure about dogs though but might be easier for you  x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

He's with the vet now, I walked him this morning and he lagged behind. They are going to to bloods, and maybe do his chemo today rather than weds but have been told it's likely the cancer is now beating him, if the chemo reduces it then it may mean regular chemo, but chances are it won't reduce it, she said have a think, realistically this could be redd telling me something. I'm waiting to hear blood results


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

redginald said:


> He's with the vet now, I walked him this morning and he lagged behind. They are going to to bloods, and maybe do his chemo today rather than weds but have been told it's likely the cancer is now beating him, if the chemo reduces it then it may mean regular chemo, but chances are it won't reduce it, she said have a think, realistically this could be redd telling me something. I'm waiting to hear blood results


Got a lump in my throat reading this! So sorry. The chemo did buy him so time, and it may buy him some more. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything tightly crossed here for him xxx


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

The vets awaiting my decision, they say his White counts high, his liver etc seem ok. They have suggested a different chemo now lomastine? If it works it will be every 3 weeks at £200. Been told it can make him feel sick and will be on tablets to stop that. His original chemo only gave us a few months, I can't imagine this doing any better, with the risks he won't be so side effect free as last time. My girlfriend is questionning it now. I don't know if I can put him through this anymore. I'm kind of waiting for him to be in such a state that he's made his decision for me but his tail keeps wagging, why should I let him get so Ill just to make my decision easier? I think I need to see him suffering to know it's the right time, and that's not fair, maybe nows the time, his eyes are kind of telling me but I'm just not sure?. This is horrible


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

redginald said:


> The vets awaiting my decision, they say his White counts high, his liver etc seem ok. They have suggested a different chemo now lomastine? If it works it will be every 3 weeks at £200. Been told it can make him feel sick and will be on tablets to stop that. His original chemo only gave us a few months, I can't imagine this doing any better, with the risks he won't be so side effect free as last time. My girlfriend is questionning it now. I don't know if I can put him through this anymore. I'm kind of waiting for him to be in such a state that he's made his decision for me but his tail keeps wagging, why should I let him get so Ill just to make my decision easier? I think I need to see him suffering to know it's the right time, and that's not fair, maybe nows the time, his eyes are kind of telling me but I'm just not sure?. This is horrible


:sad: You have been very brave to get him this far, I think the eyes always say the most, they are the windows to the soul, very hard decision to make & only you can but sending heaps of strength vibes & thinking of you all xxx


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :sad: You have been very brave to get him this far, I think the eyes always say the most, they are the windows to the soul, very hard decision to make & only you can but sending heaps of strength vibes & thinking of you all xxx


I always hear that your dogs eyes tell you when, he looks beaten. Before I found his neck swollen yesterday I had just made another credit balance with mbna before 0% is over to pay for his chemo. I don't want to change the drug, I feel like we are maybe doing it for us now because Im not ready to say goodbye. Wits too easy to say yes just try this or that to put it off again. I can't bring myself to call the vet but I'm saying no to chemo. I want to know my alternatives, ie can he come home on painkillers etc or will he have to be pts. This really is not easy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

redginald said:


> I always hear that your dogs eyes tell you when, he looks beaten. Before I found his neck swollen yesterday I had just made another credit balance with mbna before 0% is over to pay for his chemo. I don't want to change the drug, I feel like we are maybe doing it for us now because Im not ready to say goodbye. Wits too easy to say yes just try this or that to put it off again. I can't bring myself to call the vet but I'm saying no to chemo. I want to know my alternatives, ie can he come home on painkillers etc or will he have to be pts. This really is not easy


Im sure your vet will understand & do everything they can to get him home comfortably ((((((((((((((((((((huge hugs))))))))))))))))))))))) to you all xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

It's really the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life. There is no wrong or right decision...you know best in this case.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure but I think Gabapentin is uesd for pain releif for cancer Banjo has been on it for a while for other things but it has'nt upset him in anyway might be worth asking about that  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so so sorry just caught up with this. Follow your instincts, you know Redd better then anyone else, even if he is not rock bottom physically amd mentally, he will tell you, by the amount of effort he is able to make, as you said his eyes will tell you and his demeanour. Above all quality of life and whats in it for him has to outweigh anything else.

I know how you feel at the moment I was in the same position a little over four years ago with Laska, Like Redd came down one morning and in the space of 10/12 hours overnight she had gone down Still wagged her tail, still managed to get out too the garden, but didnt want to eat, drank a little rest of the time she was flat and looked so sad. Gave her a few hours just in case, probably I could have had an injection or something maybe have given a bit longer, but in all honesty wouldnt have been fair to her. It comes to a point when you have to ask what is it going to achieve.
Whatever you decie I know it will be whats right for Redd even though your heart will be breaking if thats what you decide needs to be done,

Thinking of you and Redd and the family of course,


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've told the vet no more chemo, they think he only has a few days without chemo. It's either pts or she will give him an injection to make him comfortable, she said we could bring him home tonight to say goodbye and see the kids and try him on his favourite food but will probably be back tomorrow. We've decided on the latter if he's able to do it. I've been dreading this moment for ages, it really is not an easy decision to make, I hope for him it's the right one.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

We all understand what you are going through, many of us have been there already, nothing can prepare you for the end, but it is not nice to watch the one you love suffering, he has been there for you and now it is your turn when the time comes, you have been wonderful in every sense as you have done everything that could of been asked of a caring dog owner, thinking of you at this sad time, my screen has gone all cloudy, hugs to you and your family and lastly Redd, thinking of you boy. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Thanks everyone, I've told the vet no more chemo, they think he only has a few days without chemo. It's either pts or she will give him an injection to make him comfortable, she said we could bring him home tonight to say goodbye and see the kids and try him on his favourite food but will probably be back tomorrow. We've decided on the latter if he's able to do it. I've been dreading this moment for ages, it really is not an easy decision to make, I hope for him it's the right one.


Its the hardest decision you will ever make, I know, part of you hopes its a glitch and they will rally round, with some illnesses they even do sometimes, with cancer though you get to a point you are beaten. You will beat yourself up and ask if your doing the right thing or not, and it will break your heart. In the end though you havent got any choice any choice whatsoever, been there,done that and got the tee-shirt. It will break your heart, but for their sakes you have to set them free, free from the pain. I really feel for all of you, I could quite easily ball my eyes out with you all. Im so so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I could cry reading the news! But I won't as my family are around & they'll think there's something wrong. I'm sorry you are having to make this decision  Poor Red x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

He's home now, just walked him and didnt need the flexi lead, it's scary looking down at the knot in the lead where I had to tie it back together after he snapped it pulling a few weeks back, to see him walking slowly by my side and looking up at me. He had a little drink, think I will do some sausages for him in a bit! Thanks for the kind posts


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh bless him, I hope he enjoys his sausages  xxx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you , your family and the lovely Redd.
Hope he enjoys his sausages.xxxx


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Great idea! Give him some lovely sausages to cheer him up & make him really happy  xxx


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

so so sorry to read this news , youve been so brilliant with him and i think you have made the right decision . give him a hug from me and have one for yourself . i hope he enjoys his sausages xxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

whatever you decide is the right decision. . . he would trust you in whatever you do and love you no matter what 

he wont feel like you have abandoned him if you let him go and he wont feel like you're keeping him against his will if you wait longer to see what happens. . . your vet will help you to keep him pain free and then you can make the decision in your own time 


it is quite possibly the hardest decision you will ever make but remember that whenever you decide to do it he will just feel a little scratch and then drift off to sleep. . .it will be peaceful for him so don't worry about the actual act of PTS


you have been so unbelievably brave throughout this whole thing and so has your lovely boy


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

How are things this morning?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the messages. He ate his sausages last night, along with a couple of Ginger nut biscuits which he normally has out of your hand when you get them out the drawer but he reluctantly took them last night, I waived one in front of his nose and he didn't react, some family came to see him last night and one questioned whether he could see, as the biscuit was in his face but he didn't move. I put some chappie and dry in his bowl and it was gone this morning. I took him for a little walk too. It's difficult because he spent yesterday eve on our sofa with us then on our bed last night, his eyes are red and very puffy with gunge in, his face badly swollen and his breathing is heavy. It's too easy to keep thinking one more night but I font really know how unhappy he is. I've chosen to stop the chemo, now he's uncomfortable because of my decision, maybe I should be man enough now to stop his suffering and prevent him getting really ill, I don't want to make the call but maybe it's not fair seeing how many nights he can go like this, maybe now he's fairly comfortable it would be the right time to go, rather than let him go through more pain


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

redginald said:


> Thanks for the messages. He ate his sausages last night, along with a couple of Ginger nut biscuits which he normally has out of your hand when you get them out the drawer but he reluctantly took them last night, I waived one in front of his nose and he didn't react, some family came to see him last night and one questioned whether he could see, as the biscuit was in his face but he didn't move. I put some chappie and dry in his bowl and it was gone this morning. I took him for a little walk too. It's difficult because he spent yesterday eve on our sofa with us then on our bed last night, his eyes are red and very puffy with gunge in, his face badly swollen and his breathing is heavy. It's too easy to keep thinking one more night but I font really know how unhappy he is. I've chosen to stop the chemo, now he's uncomfortable because of my decision, maybe I should be man enough now to stop his suffering and prevent him getting really ill, I don't want to make the call but maybe it's not fair seeing how many nights he can go like this, maybe now he's fairly comfortable it would be the right time to go, rather than let him go through more pain


Gosh, I am so so so sorry. When it was my turn to say goodbye to my beloved Nelson....it broke my heart, but I found one thing that a friend told me gave me comfort. "It is the ones left behind who feel the pain". I also think at this state, you will not be ending Redd's life, just his suffering. This is so unbelievably hard...I wish I could do more to help!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you all, dont know what to say. Reading this thread is a bit like getting to know his character it must be dufficult.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> Thinking of you all, dont know what to say. Reading this thread is a bit like getting to know his character it must be dufficult.


yeah I think we are all in love with him through this thread!

it really isn't fair that things like this happen to such lovely innocent animals who wouldn't hurt a fly  I'm a believer of "everything happens for a reason" and "God works in mysterious ways" but I honestly cannot understand why things like this happen


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

7 years ago my girlfriend went off to wales to pick up her puppy, she came back with a black lab against my better judgement. He made his feelings clear and didn't make me feel particularly welcome in her bed, i didn't think much of him either That didn't last long though, he soon started curling up by the top of my head on my pillow like a black wig, i also ended up walking him when i went round. 

once I think i was on a half day at work and my girlfriend left me a key to go to her families house, I went and sat on the sofa to watch tv, a chair was pushed up against the door as Redd had a habit of breaking into the lounge and ripping stuff up when nobody was in. Suddenly i noticed the door handle moving up and down and the door banging, i jumped out of my skin it was like something from poltergeist  it was obviously just Redd on the handle trying to get in!

I was at the time living with a friends family as my family had moved to cornwall i decided to stay, i used to stay at my girlfriends aswell. I saw myself the destruction Redd caused on a daily basis, mostly chewing, shoes,skirting,laminate flooring,kitchen units, pulled up the lino and chewed the dining table and chairs, her brothers playstation, THE WALL including chewing the pedals on my own car when i walked him to my house to pick up my car.

Words were batted around about rehoming him (not by ourselves) We eventually got a mortgage and bought our own home, Redd was comng with us We moved into our new house and Redd made himself at home by eating the hallway carpet, chewing the staircase, shoes, The remote for the tv and my x box, more skirting, birthday balloons which left a pleasant greeting on top of his poo! 

The lady across the street asked if we would like their old dogs dog bed, i brang it in the house, it was Redds 1st girlfriend and had to be removed due to indecent behaviour in our living room. Our neighbors all talk and houses all overlook so didn't want to throw it out and look ungrateful, I had to sneak it into the shed and cut it up into little bits and dispose of it a bit at a time, coming to think of it i really hope the neighbors weren't watching dread to think what they would have thought i was doing:scared:

I've not mentioned before his escape antics, he liked to run out the front door if given half a chance and "play tig!" on the 1st day back to work after xmas this year Redd ran from the front door, i chased him i ended up on my hands and knees in between gardens on back to back houses at 8.30am to get the little bugger, the day my new boss started:mad2:

It wasn't the only time, he went down the street before when i was off sick, i eventually got him back, a neighbor pointed him out, he was stood out the front of his house smoking, he also said he's s**t on my neighbors garden, what you been feeding him? it looks like a Rhino s**t!

Another boss of mine has a friend who lives on my road, my boss spotted me walking Redd and came over to talk, "he's a big boy, is he a good boy?" i told him yes, he went to stroke him "he bit me!" thanks again Redd:mad2: (he doesn't bite, he "tastes people" and chews but doesn't bite)

my youngest was due and all we heard was "you better be careful with that dog" "its going to be tight in your house with kids and the dog" the midwife visited, she asked if we've heard of the book marley and me, she said seeing him reminded her of it and we should read it (we've since seen the film as it wasn't out then, i'm also not a book person, Redd makes that dog look a saint)

I was worried a little, ive always known Redd was soft, but he's clumsy, both kids arrived, we obviously had to apply some common sense, kids can be nasty! but he didn't get jealous, he's just always loved them and they loved him back. 

Anyway, sadly earlier this evening we lost a Friend, the kids lost a playmate and guardian, we lost a much loved member of our family

It was the hardest decision i've had to make, but i had made the decision and had to stick with it and i will probably wonder if it was right one until the day i die, me and my girlfriend were both with him, the vet said bless him his tail was wagging until the very end.

Rest in peace Redd, we won't forget you and we will miss you, we already do x


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Also just wanted to say thank you for all the kind words and advice by everybody on this thread its been a big help, especially thanks to sled dog hotel who's been a bit of an online vet, thank you


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this news 
I am actually crying now that i've finished reading that :'(
I hope you. your girlfriend & you're children are okay :/
Redd is no longer in pain or suffering, he will be waiting for you in the future to be reunited 
I'm so sorry for your loss  It really upset met to read, even though I was expecting it at this time when i'd seen that you'd posted.
R.I.P Redd, and I hope you're all okay!  x


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

((((((hugs to you and your family )))))


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its so hard to do the right thing but I know you have, huge hugs to you all, run free in the sunshine at the bridge playing tig Redd xxx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really really sorry, thinking of you all. Thanks for posting, I've enjoyed reading about him.
Run free Redd xxxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

it is a very sad end but thank you for the lovely story telling us how you got your lovely boy

I do think you did the right thing. ..I didn't want to say it before and push you as it was entirely your decision when to let him go but I think it is better this way. . .you saw him out with his tail wagging instead of him becoming more and more ill and having to watch him through that. . .you gave him the best you could give him and tried the chemo. . . a lot of people would have PTS straight away but you gave him the chance and got a little extra time with him

it sounds like he has had a wonderful life full of people who love him

I honestly don't think you could have done any more for him and I think he would thank you for the decision you made
just think of the happy times you had with him he wouldn't want you to be sad

RIP Redd


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Im sorry to read this. You did all you could for him. It was nice to read about his character, he sounded a lovely fun dog. RIP Redd. Thinking of your all.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so so sorry, Halfway through your wonderful tribute to Redd, I was laughing out loud at his antics (as I have done before when you have talked about him) I knew what was coming of course, but now Ive got to the end Im bawling my eyes out too, With Sadness for you, your girlfriend and the Kids
and most of all Redd, his life wasnt long enough was it, so unfair.

Its really strange even though you havent met, likely never will, you do get to "know" the dogs the people and the personalities, and what a personality that dog was, I couldnt help taking him to heart, just from the stories, so god knows how you all feel. Keep thinking of the pictures of your wonderful kids with him too, they loved each other so much.

You did all you could for him, you couldnt do more then you did, Im sure Redd
knew he was much loved and had a wonderful life with you all.

May your great big wonderful mischeivous spirit run forever free in sunshine Redd.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

We are kind of ok I suppose, my boys too young to understand and my girl doesn't understand fully "is redd in heaven?" "he'll be back to visit next week though won't he?!" she drew a picture yesterday at playschool for him, it was of all 5 of us, all people, the tallest one was redd! She says she can't see redds eyes in the sky so she's not sure he's watching her! I've had lots of family dogs when living at home, I loved them all but this seemed different, perhaps because he was ours I don't know, I feel like he had unfinished business (after all those years of being dragged around, I was looking fwd to him going grey and having some civilised walks) he was also meant to be THE dog the kids always remembered, he deserved that, I wanted them to come home from school to him, he was also my girlfriends "1st proper pet" as she put it, she doesn't cry at much but think last night got the better of us both. I know it's easy to say a pets "special" but he really was, just look at the inconveniences he caused, he must have had a side not many saw that made him so special and he did! Hugs also didn't really do much for redd, he was more of a playfighter 24/7, it was really special to get a hug with him, and most of mine normally involved having him in a headlock! I threw out his bowls as soon as I got in but soon gave up on going down that road, the hoovers and carpets are covered in his hair, clawmarks on the door (by the handle of course he was a little b*****d but wasn't stupid!) paw prints on the patio door when he knocked to get out, we are very original as a couple and went for "crazy" magnolia paint everywhere!, so we now have a 2ft high grubby "redd mark" around the Walls of the entire house, I made my lunch and went to grab a carrier bag from under the sink and his brush was entangled in it (that brush should have been right at the back, I did say I was a bad owner I haven't brushed him for a while) I see the door ajar and leap to close it, even though I was thinking about him being gone already :confused1: he has left a massive gap and we live in a tiny 2 up 2 down with 2 naughty kids!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats the thing I hate most too, the whacking great hole they leave behind.
Seems so strange you go to do things expecting them to be there. Even though its been years since I only had one dog, so when I actually lost any I already had more then one, you still feel the loss and the hole they leave in your life. Takes a lot of getting used too and acceptance. Even when you know its "coming" and only a matter of time. Still doesnt help, your never ever prepare even then are you?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew this was coming, and promised myself not to cry...and now I'm sat here with tears streaming down my face. RIP Redd. So sorry for you and your family. Thinking of you all!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a few things to do after work last night that I was going to cancel as the appointment was 7.30 but I couldn't go home and sit and wait so when I eventually got in about 6.45 it was all a rush, I walked in and he lifted his head off the floor and was wagging his tail and got up, we went for a quick walk, then I just grabbed a packet of biscuits and started feeding him them, he only managed a few and was coughing/choking . I had a late night and shoved any food in the carrier bag in the morning for lunch, I was at work and pulled out the half empty pack of biscuits, even that nearly set me off!


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

((((((hugs to you and your family )))))

RIP Redd .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Things will, I went to do things too,it cuts you to the core when you realise.
Coming home I hated in the early days, even though I had the others. Day I lost Laska not thinking I automatically went to the cupboard and pulled out the three bowls stacked one on top of the other, then realised as I put the three down. Hurts like hell when you have to do what has to be done, hurts like hell after. Honestly though what Redd had you cant beat for ever, just remember you did all you could for him, likely give him longer then he would have had. Most importantly apart from that one time after one lot of chemo he had some side effects which soon passed and he was back to loving life again. You gave him that no one else did, and he had a great happy life. So dont beat yourself up, which Im willing to bet you are doing to a certain extent.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I appreciate that, thing is I think you'll always beat yourself up. My boss let me have the afternoon off, I've just dropped my girlfriend off at work for the evening, I returned with the kids to an empty house, normally you have to burst through the door and shut it, then have 2 kids and redd under your feet! It's just so final, once I had decided to do it, it couldn't come quick enough, just had to get it out the way, the second I felt his last breath just thought what have I done?! I know it's something most owners have to do but the feeling is horrible:frown: I couldn't have had another last night with him, and it got to a point where just another £200 here and there just to prolong had got too much, we had to be realistic, but in honesty even if we had the money to have carried on for another year we would probably came to the same decision, doesn't stop you feeling crap about it, its not like i actually had £2000 cash burning a hole in my pocket and decided still enough is enough .That said it's not even be a day and I would sell my car to have him back for one more walk:frown:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> I appreciate that, thing is I think you'll always beat yourself up. My boss let me have the afternoon off, I've just dropped my girlfriend off at work for the evening, I returned with the kids to an empty house, normally you have to burst through the door and shut it, then have 2 kids and redd under your feet! It's just so final, once I had decided to do it, it couldn't come quick enough, just had to get it out the way, the second I felt his last breath just thought what have I done?! I know it's something most owners have to do but the feeling is horrible:frown: I couldn't have had another last night with him, and it got to a point where just another £200 here and there just to prolong had got too much, we had to be realistic, but in honesty even if we had the money to have carried on for another year we would probably came to the same decision, doesn't stop you feeling crap about it, its not like i actually had £2000 cash burning a hole in my pocket and decided still enough is enough .That said it's not even be a day and I would sell my car to have him back for one more walk:frown:


it's so sad but you did all you could. . .like you said you have to be realistic. . . and really even though he was still wagging his tail and everything you don't know for sure that he wasn't in pain or feeling unwell. . .you've saved him a lot of suffering and done the inevitable . . .don't feel bad I'm sure you'd rather remember him as he was than watch him get more and more unwell and then only think of him being poorly when you think about him. . .at least this way you can remember him as a happy dog

to be honest from what you have said about how he has been recently. . .i think it would have only been a matter of days and he would have become much more unwell. . .they go downhill fast once they start so you did him an enormous favour and if you could have asked him he would have wanted you to do it for him before it got too much

I know you can't help feeling bad about it but it is genuinely the last and most important act of love. . .if you'd have kept him around you would have been doing it for yourself not for him

he'll be running free at rainbow bridge now with all of the animals we have all lost over the years and waiting for that day in the very distant future when you will be reunited


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im so so sorry, Halfway through your wonderful tribute to Redd, I was laughing out loud at his antics (as I have done before when you have talked about him) I knew what was coming of course, but now Ive got to the end Im bawling my eyes out too, With Sadness for you, your girlfriend and the Kids
> and most of all Redd, his life wasnt long enough was it, so unfair.
> 
> Its really strange even though you havent met, likely never will, you do get to "know" the dogs the people and the personalities, and what a personality that dog was, I couldnt help taking him to heart, just from the stories, so god knows how you all feel. Keep thinking of the pictures of your wonderful kids with him too, they loved each other so much.
> ...


I haven't posted before, but have watched your thread and am so sorry.
Sled's post says it all. Ditto.

xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> I appreciate that, thing is I think you'll always beat yourself up. My boss let me have the afternoon off, I've just dropped my girlfriend off at work for the evening, I returned with the kids to an empty house, normally you have to burst through the door and shut it, then have 2 kids and redd under your feet! It's just so final, once I had decided to do it, it couldn't come quick enough, just had to get it out the way, the second I felt his last breath just thought what have I done?! I know it's something most owners have to do but the feeling is horrible:frown: I couldn't have had another last night with him, and it got to a point where just another £200 here and there just to prolong had got too much, we had to be realistic, but in honesty even if we had the money to have carried on for another year we would probably came to the same decision, doesn't stop you feeling crap about it, its not like i actually had £2000 cash burning a hole in my pocket and decided still enough is enough .That said it's not even be a day and I would sell my car to have him back for one more walk:frown:


And that was made it all the more special what your did for Redd. Times are hard money wise at the moment in general and most people are struggling. When you had the blow of the insurance not being as good cover as you thought, as hard as it was financially for you you still went ahead to give Redd that even though you knew you couldnt even cure him, you were willing to put yourself in debt and give him that bit longer. I honestly think it was the end of the road, even with more chemo it looked like it wasnt hold it back now. Honestly you havent got anything to beat yourself up over. You went that extra mile for him. Ive had to make the decision 3 tmes, and it doesnt get easier believe me, rips your heart out every time. Would I do it again, the answer is yes, because if you have a dog, and you can honestly say I have given and done everything I possibly could however long I am going to have them for then at the end you should have no regrets, even at the end you do the right thing for the dog, to prevent any pain and suffering too.
You will miss him of course it hurts its going too and will take time, but you have nothing to regret or feel bad about making the decision for, you didnt have any choice its was redds time and you couldnt beat what he had any longer.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Hugs to you all, been there, know exactly what you are going through, still ask myself the same question, screen going all cloudy again, you did your best and gave him a lovely life, just too short.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Such a shame that your lovely boy didn't get the chance of growing old and grey as you would have wanted, seven is way too young for him to go to the bridge. 
From reading your posts I kinda felt like I knew Redd and I too smiled at some of his antics in your recent post, as well as shed tears of sadness for you all. I think you were wonderful to have given Redd the extra time he had and I admire you for knowing when to stop.  
Redd may not have had the long life he should have but in his life he had wonderful, devoted and loving owners who made sure he had everything a dog could need, including a sense of humour to help in those times when he would push you to the limit. 

You should be proud of the life you gave Redd and even prouder for letting him go with the dignity he deserved. If we can all afford our dogs the kind of life and passing you afforded Redd we can all hold our heads high. Be proud of your decision and never question whether you did your best by Redd because you could not have done better than you have throughout his life and I take my hat off to you. 

Run free at the beautiful bridge sweet Redd - Heaven will be much more fun with a little havoc now you're there. xxx


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks again, I'm kind of proud and glad he fought so hard these past few months, with the kids coming along he took a bit of a back seat, didn't get the attention he deserved. I hope these last few months let him know how much we really did love him, we had some good family walks which is something he wouldn't normally get. I remember when we picked him up after his 1st night at the vet we drove to pets at home, we would never dream of taking him in there but we took him in, he pee'd in the aisle, he then knocked the biggest bone off the shelf which we bought him. Was sat watching the kids eat their dinner last night and got half of it on the floor, it didn't bother me, redd will save me the hassle of hoovering I thought, boom sinking feeling again!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

redginald said:


> Thanks again, I'm kind of proud and glad he fought so hard these past few months, with the kids coming along he took a bit of a back seat, didn't get the attention he deserved. I hope these last few months let him know how much we really did love him, we had some good family walks which is something he wouldn't normally get. I remember when we picked him up after his 1st night at the vet we drove to pets at home, we would never dream of taking him in there but we took him in, he pee'd in the aisle, he then knocked the biggest bone off the shelf which we bought him. Was sat watching the kids eat their dinner last night and got half of it on the floor, it didn't bother me, redd will save me the hassle of hoovering I thought, boom sinking feeling again!


I still expect my little boy to appear at any minute. I hear my girl running to the door her little nails tapping on the laminate as she comes and I expect to see 2 little fluffy faces greeting me but instead there is just one. . . .HOWEVER I only get the sinking feeling very occasionally now and I can talk about him without feeling like I'm going to cry instead I smile when I tell people what he used to do  you do learn to just think of the good times. . . when he doesn't come running to the door I do think "I miss him" but I don't feel sad any more I just remember how lovely his little face was and how lucky I was to have him when he was here  it will get better and in the future instead of feeling sick and sad when you realise he's not there to hoover up the food you will smile at the memory of him running in and gobbling it all up 

he wouldn't want you to feel sad he would want you to just think of the big slobbery cuddles. He will be thankful that he had you for the length of time that he did even though it wasn't long enough 

celebrate his life don't cry about his peaceful death 

the image of him peeing in [email protected] and choosing his own bone made me smile


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

I think time will make it easier. I remember when our family dog when growing up was put to sleep, I was about 16/17 at the time still an apprentice and probably at a stage when I was out the house most the time so didn't see as much of her. I came home from work, my mum told me and said you alright? I replied yeah course I am and just walked past (teenager) I then went and sat on the swinging chair outside and blubbed my eyes out! I remember at the time thinking I would never love another dog as much it wouldn't be the same. She was a Samoyed and we don't see many about, I was stood in a street waiting to meet my girlfriend with some friends and somebody walked past with a sammy. Our Samoyed wasn't particularly well groomed like some and looked more like an arctic fox than a pom pom so even if I did see one they didn't look like her, but this one was a spitz........spit  of her, it ignored everybody I was with and stared at me, my bottom lip was going! I hope I don't have that problem when seeing labs because they are everywhere!!. Of course redd came along (really my gfs puppy) and at 1st that felt weird as it wasnt hiedi, he wasn't White , or fluffy,he had a miserable droopy face not a smile, but soon became family. I suppose you kind of care for dogs all the same, they are all different and you'll always remember the things that made them who they were. I don't think I could own another lab though, I would always compare them, it wouldn't be fair, redd didn't wear shoes but he left some size 14s to fill!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It will take time, time to accept, time to make it easier, but it will get better.
One thing I would say though, each dog is unique each one will be different, they may have certain breed traits that are similar, but each one will be its own dog and have its own way of doing things to a greater extent. There will never ever be another Redd, like I will never have another Tzar, or Bella or Laska, but there will be another special dog out there somewhere, that you will take to you heart and love for them and them alone. Might not seem like it now probably far from it, but one day it will.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Been through our photos, didn't realise we had so many, his snout and tail seem to be in many more as well!! thought i'd share a few


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

and some more


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really love the photos, he was pretty amazing with the kids wasnt he, you can see just how much they loved each other. Hope you are all OK, well as ok as you can be at the moment.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

he was a proper dog!!!! and a perfect family dog!

gorgeous as well

those photos prove how much of a brilliant life he had though


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing those lovely photos....for all the mischief he may have got up to, he has the kindest eyes - he was so amazing with the kids!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

and some more


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

If you wondered why he was a bit of a chubber, look t the last pic


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Redd didnt make it. I've only just caught up with this thread. It's heartbreaking and I know how you feel. I am still grieving over my Yorkie who passed away 8 weeks ago.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Really love the photos, he was pretty amazing with the kids wasnt he, you can see just how much they loved each other. Hope you are all OK, well as ok as you can be at the moment.





Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> he was a proper dog!!!! and a perfect family dog!
> 
> gorgeous as well
> 
> those photos prove how much of a brilliant life he had though





Nellybelly said:


> Thank you so much for sharing those lovely photos....for all the mischief he may have got up to, he has the kindest eyes - he was so amazing with the kids!





WelshYorkieLover said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Redd didnt make it. I've only just caught up with this thread. It's heartbreaking and I know how you feel. I am still grieving over my Yorkie who passed away 8 weeks ago.


Thanks, starting to sink in a bit more now, thinking more of the good times with him though. He was great with the kids, thats what makes it a little harder, he didn't get long enough with them. Even though when they are older they may not remember him that well, especially my boy, i think he's had an effect on them, if nothing else dont think they will ever be afraid of dogs!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Such special memories recorded in pictures


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy 8th Birthday Redd, you're still missed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Redd, your still remembered on here too and your brave fight.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless you sweet guy. (((hugs))) Reg.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my cat to lymphoma in July after trying the chemo route. It's an awful disease.


----------

